# After getting rear-ended downtown, I found out how much Uber cares about their drivers.



## Underthebus

About 3 weeks ago, I got rear-ended in downtown Austin at Guadalupe and 2nd. Being honest and transparent about what happened was probably the stupid thing to do, because I basically got put on ice for a week. Now my use of the driver app is suspended indefinitely, I've gotten NO compensation for being unable to drive, and their insurance wouldn't offer to cover damages to my vehicle.

I had just picked up 3 passengers a corner away, and they were all sitting in my backseat when I got hit. Afterwards, I pulled over onto 2nd and told them they could cancel their ride and request another. I wasn't sure how else to handle this. They did so and left just as 2 officers from across the intersection arrived. I filed a claim with my personal insurance, who told me they would take care of the damage to the other driver's car, since the officers who witnessed the accident said it was my fault and issued me a citation. I took a picture of the citation and submitted it through the app to make sure the riders weren't charged.

The next day I contacted Uber support and they asked for pictures of the damage as well as insurance information, which I provided with the understanding they would forward it to their insurance and start a claims process. They told me to wait before having my car repaired.

I was contacted by e-mail the day after by a claims rep from Uber's insurance company, James River Insurance, asking for all the same information I had just sent to Uber support. I obliged and didn't hear back from them immediately, so I spent the next week trying to call and e-mail to get a hold of them. When I finally got a hold of the same rep by phone, they said they hadn't received any information and hadn't even opened my e-mail. I was told to get a damage estimate and submit that with photos, and my insurance policy. So at this point it had been a week and I hadn't even scheduled my car to get repaired. Decided to forget them and pick up the process with my own insurance.

Last Friday I get a call from an Uber rep apologizing for their claims rep. They ask me what I decided to do and inform me that their insurance has a claim open for my insurance to make to seek damages. No mention of being compensated for being unable to drive though, and I'm still not able to log into my driver app.

TL,DR: If you are in an accident while driving for Uber, DO NOT TELL THEM SHIT!


----------



## DrJeecheroo

Txrider... You're input is needed on this thread.


----------



## observer

Underthebus said:


> About 3 weeks ago, I got rear-ended in downtown Austin at Guadalupe and 2nd. Being honest and transparent about what happened was probably the stupid thing to do, because I basically got put on ice for a week. Now my use of the driver app is suspended indefinitely, I've gotten NO compensation for being unable to drive, and their insurance wouldn't offer to cover damages to my vehicle.
> 
> I had just picked up 3 passengers a corner away, and they were all sitting in my backseat when I got hit. Afterwards, I pulled over onto 2nd and told them they could cancel their ride and request another. I wasn't sure how else to handle this. They did so and left just as 2 officers from across the intersection arrived. I filed a claim with my personal insurance, who told me they would take care of the damage to the other driver's car, since the officers who witnessed the accident said it was my fault and issued me a citation. I took a picture of the citation and submitted it through the app to make sure the riders weren't charged.
> 
> The next day I contacted Uber support and they asked for pictures of the damage as well as insurance information, which I provided with the understanding they would forward it to their insurance and start a claims process. They told me to wait before having my car repaired.
> 
> I was contacted by e-mail the day after by a claims rep from Uber's insurance company, James River Insurance, asking for all the same information I had just sent to Uber support. I obliged and didn't hear back from them immediately, so I spent the next week trying to call and e-mail to get a hold of them. When I finally got a hold of the same rep by phone, they said they hadn't received any information and hadn't even opened my e-mail. I was told to get a damage estimate and submit that with photos, and my insurance policy. So at this point it had been a week and I hadn't even scheduled my car to get repaired. Decided to forget them and pick up the process with my own insurance.
> 
> Last Friday I get a call from an Uber rep apologizing for their claims rep. They ask me what I decided to do and inform me that their insurance has a claim open for my insurance to make to seek damages. No mention of being compensated for being unable to drive though, and I'm still not able to log into my driver app.
> 
> TL,DR: If you are in an accident while driving for Uber, DO NOT TELL THEM SHIT!


How can it be your fault if you were rearended?


----------



## LAuberX

If you are at fault you are Uber****ed.

We don't have coverage for that.

Reality check time people.


----------



## Underthebus

I was changing lanes to make a left turn on a one-way street when the light changed. No other cars were at the intersection. The other driver wasn't even slowing down for the red light, they had to be at least 500 ft behind me with plenty of room to brake.


----------



## Underthebus

LAuberX said:


> If you are at fault you are Uber****ed.
> 
> We don't have coverage for that.
> 
> Reality check time people.


That's really helpful, thank you.

Don't you think I'm still owed something since I was working for Uber at the time of the accident, with passengers in my car in the middle of a trip? Just because I was given the citation doesn't necessarily mean I'm at fault either. If I'd been thinking clearer or just known better, I would have just let the rider get charged and went home, not telling Uber a goddam thing. I don't know if I'll be able to drive for them again when my car's fixed anyway.


----------



## Underthebus

Found this in an article I can't post a link to yet:

"Commercial insurance, which would cover drivers who carry passengers for money, is prohibitively expensive, especially for part-time drivers. Uber's insurance page was much clearer about its policy. If an Uber driver is in an accident while they are matched with a rider, they don't need to report it to their personal insurance. They only need to show Uber that their personal policy has collision coverage, and Uber's insurer will pay for repairs."

No mention of whether the driver is at fault.


----------



## dandy driver

Underthebus said:


> Found this in an article I can't post a link to yet:
> 
> "Commercial insurance, which would cover drivers who carry passengers for money, is prohibitively expensive, especially for part-time drivers. Uber's insurance page was much clearer about its policy. If an Uber driver is in an accident while they are matched with a rider, they don't need to report it to their personal insurance. They only need to show Uber that their personal policy has collision coverage, and Uber's insurer will pay for repairs."
> 
> No mention of whether the driver is at fault.


Normally the trend with Uber is to tell an injured passenger to sue the driver if he is at fault and to read the disclaimer when they downloaded the Uber app stating they the customer are assuming the risk as are you their driver not Uber they are not a transportation company and not legally responsible for the risk you have assumed for them by being a self employed independent contractor. Get a lawyer.


----------



## observer

Underthebus said:


> I was changing lanes to make a left turn on a one-way street when the light changed. No other cars were at the intersection. The other driver wasn't even slowing down for the red light, they had to be at least 500 ft behind me with plenty of room to brake.


If you were fully in the lane, it was probably the other drivers fault. He should have adjusted his speed, and shouldn't have been so close to you.


----------



## puber

LAuberX said:


> If you are at fault you are Uber****ed.
> 
> We don't have coverage for that.
> 
> Reality check time people.


You're wrong


----------



## observer

observer said:


> If you were fully in the lane, it was probably the other drivers fault. He should have adjusted his speed, and shouldn't have been so close to you.


Never admit fault in an accident until speaking with a lawyer, sometimes there maybe variables that are unknown to you at time of accident.


----------



## observer

puber said:


> Troll


Neanderthal.


----------



## puber

observer said:


> Neanderthal.


Revresbo


----------



## observer

puber said:


> Revresbo


----------



## Bill Feit

Underthebus said:


> Found this in an article I can't post a link to yet:
> 
> "Commercial insurance, which would cover drivers who carry passengers for money, is prohibitively expensive, especially for part-time drivers. Uber's insurance page was much clearer about its policy. If an Uber driver is in an accident while they are matched with a rider, they don't need to report it to their personal insurance. They only need to show Uber that their personal policy has collision coverage, and Uber's insurer will pay for repairs."
> 
> No mention of whether the driver is at fault.


All this sounds reasonable...I thought I read/heard the deductible for Uber collision is $2500. What do you carry? I have $500 on my policy. My understanding is you do have to pay a deductible even if the accident was NOT your fault!! BOOO!!


----------



## uber_sea

You know to this day I have not heard a single case of James River Insurance actually made a pay out on claims.

Drive at your own risk fellow drivers.


----------



## LAuberX

Underthebus said:


> That's really helpful, thank you.
> 
> Don't you think I'm still owed something since I was working for Uber at the time of the accident, with passengers in my car in the middle of a trip? Just because I was given the citation doesn't necessarily mean I'm at fault either. If I'd been thinking clearer or just known better, I would have just let the rider get charged and went home, not telling Uber a goddam thing. I don't know if I'll be able to drive for them again when my car's fixed anyway.


NOBODY IS "OWED" ANYTHING.... You were not on a trip, you had them cancel it, so it never happened. Not a good move..... but what do I know.

let me know if I can be of more help, you caused an accident, Uber deactivated a dangerous driver. Uber has NO INSURANCE that covers the driver or his car when he is at fault. Welcome to Uber****ed!


----------



## LAuberX

puber said:


> You're wrong


quite often!

(advice given is worth twice price paid!)


----------



## LAuberX

Underthebus said:


> I was changing lanes to make a left turn on a one-way street when the light changed. No other cars were at the intersection. The other driver wasn't even slowing down for the red light, they had to be at least 500 ft behind me with plenty of room to brake.


The other car most likely was "established" in the lane you cut off, making the accident YOUR FAULT. YOU can't change lanes unless it is safe to do so. The accident proves it was not safe, so you got the citation.

You can't change lanes, or enter traffic with the expectation the other car will brake! YOU are violating that vehicles right of way by cutting them off, even if they are speeding.

I am not picking on you, you are not a great driver but that is not my point.

My point is we have NO INSURANCE that is worth a damn when driving for Uber, as they used to say on Hill Street Blues "be careful out there"


----------



## Underthebus

dandy driver said:


> Normally the trend with Uber is to tell an injured passenger to sue the driver if he is at fault and to read the disclaimer when they downloaded the Uber app stating they the customer are assuming the risk as are you their driver not Uber they are not a transportation company and not legally responsible for the risk you have assumed for them by being a self employed independent contractor. Get a lawyer.


Nobody claimed injury. Uber has some responsibility for expecting drivers to pay attention to their phones while driving to provide transportation, which creates unsafe driving conditions. You telling me to get a lawyer reinforces my point that Uber doesn't care, and will not give drivers the benefit of any doubt. Maybe Uber treats drivers who qualify to provide Uberselect or other services differently, I don't know.


----------



## MikeB

uber_sea said:


> You know to this day I have not heard a single case of James River Insurance actually made a pay out on claims.
> 
> Drive at your own risk fellow drivers.


That's one of the reasons I stopped this shit.


----------



## Tx rides

Underthebus said:


> Nobody claimed injury. Uber has some responsibility for expecting drivers to pay attention to their phones while driving to provide transportation, which creates unsafe driving conditions. You telling me to get a lawyer reinforces my point that Uber doesn't care, and will not give drivers the benefit of any doubt. Maybe Uber treats drivers who qualify to provide Uberselect or other services differently, I don't know.


You can hire a team of lawyers but it won't likely matter: Uber has no responsibility for your following traffic laws, they have successful established their role as "just a software provider" . YOU are an independent contractor (partner!) and are responsible for safe driving. There is no compensation for lost time, and won't be, hell, they don't even pay you for their giveaway cancellations, right? Not saying it's right, but it is what you signed up for :-(


----------



## Luberon

If you get in an accident talk to alawyer before talking to anyone else.
Everyone else (Uber, MrJames, your isurancem the other guy and his/her isurance) are after covering their asses. What better way to cover their asses than by exposing yours?
Even the cops words are not gospel. Just because a cop gave you a citation doesnt make you at fault. You can easily go to a traffic court and challenge that.

If you are not willing to take ALL blame from an accident better get a lawyer on your clock or be ready to accept whatever they throw at you


----------



## Lidman

Savvy drivers avoid uber, you should too. Similar to a saying on a consumer gripe site my3cents.


----------



## Underthebus

LAuberX said:


> The other car most likely was "established" in the lane you cut off, making the accident YOUR FAULT. YOU can't change lanes unless it is safe to do so. The accident proves it was not safe, so you got the citation.
> 
> You can't change lanes, or enter traffic with the expectation the other car will brake! YOU are violating that vehicles right of way by cutting them off, even if they are speeding.
> 
> I am not picking on you, you are not a great driver but that is not my point.
> 
> My point is we have NO INSURANCE that is worth a damn when driving for Uber, as they used to say on Hill Street Blues "be careful out there"


I've never been in an accident before, nor am I used to driving on 1-way 4 lane city streets like the one I was hit on. None of what you said makes me a bad/dangerous driver, and no, the occurrence of an accident doesn't prove anything about whether it was safe. My citation was for an improper left turn, which I was not trying to do until I changed lanes. That said, there were NO signs, labels, etc. that made it clear which lanes are able to turn left. Whether the other driver was "established" in their lane or not doesn't mean they couldn't have avoided hitting me at the speed they were likely going. Also, no posted speed limit within several blocks either.



LAuberX said:


> NOBODY IS "OWED" ANYTHING.... You were not on a trip, you had them cancel it, so it never happened. Not a good move..... but what do I know.
> 
> let me know if I can be of more help, you caused an accident, Uber deactivated a dangerous driver. Uber has NO INSURANCE that covers the driver or his car when he is at fault. Welcome to Uber****ed!


Apparently jack shit, even though you act like you know better.

Uber is responsible in some way for expecting drivers to look at their smartphones while driving to provide transportation. Having to do this creates unsafe driving conditions, and yes, I WAS on a trip with passengers in my car, so it definitely happened, Uber has a log of the trip. I was trying to be responsible by not delaying the passengers and doing what I could to prevent them from being charged for their trip, since the accident was not their fault.

My point is that even though I thought I was doing the responsible thing by being transparent and saving my passengers from an unnecessary charge, Uber doesn't recognize shit, and I'm left to pay for it all. We are more or less making the same point, but I get the impression you are trying to tell me that I should have known better than to trust them or expect ANY supplemental help to begin with.


----------



## Just_in

What was the ticket for ?


----------



## Underthebus

dandy driver said:


> Normally the trend with Uber is to tell an injured passenger to sue the driver if he is at fault and to read the disclaimer when they downloaded the Uber app stating they the customer are assuming the risk as are you their driver not Uber they are not a transportation company and not legally responsible for the risk you have assumed for them by being a self employed independent contractor. Get a lawyer.


Nobody claimed injury. You telling me to get a lawyer only reinforces the point I'm trying to make about not being honest with Uber about anything.


----------



## Just_in

Underthebus said:


> My citation was for an improper left turn, which I was not trying to do until I changed lanes. That said, there were NO signs, labels, etc. that made it


Sorry I missed this. But on the ticket did it mention anything about causing a accident? Did the same officer who ticketed you write a Police Report on the accident?


----------



## Underthebus

Just_in said:


> Sorry I missed this. But on the ticket did it mention anything about causing a accident? Did the same officer who ticketed you write a Police Report on the accident?


The officer said their "reason for stopping" was that they saw a collision. I have no idea if a report was written, I would think they would do so. Either way, I'm requesting a trial to plead not guilty.


----------



## Underthebus

Sorry, the citation says their "reason for stopping" was that they saw a collision.


----------



## Underthebus

Tx rides said:


> You can hire a team of lawyers but it won't likely matter: Uber has no responsibility for your following traffic laws, they have successful established their role as "just a software provider" . YOU are an independent contractor (partner!) and are responsible for safe driving. There is no compensation for lost time, and won't be, hell, they don't even pay you for their giveaway cancellations, right? Not saying it's right, but it is what you signed up for :-(


Yes, they don't HAVE to and if they don't, it's shitty, but can you explain how this is an acceptable business model? Why is their behavior incongruent with their insurance policy I posted earlier in the thread, and why are they allowed to get away with it?


----------



## Underthebus

Bill Feit said:


> All this sounds reasonable...I thought I read/heard the deductible for Uber collision is $2500. What do you carry? I have $500 on my policy. My understanding is you do have to pay a deductible even if the accident was NOT your fault!! BOOO!!


JR rep said their deductible was $1000, mine is $500, and yes I understand you have to pay it regardless of fault. Not bad considering the damage estimate came out to $4000+ and it's likely I won't get my car back until the end of next week.


----------



## Tx rides

Underthebus said:


> Yes, they don't HAVE to and if they don't, it's shitty, but can you explain how this is an acceptable business model? Why is their behavior incongruent with their insurance policy I posted earlier in the thread, and why are they allowed to get away with it?


You'll never hear me say the model is acceptable; it's why our company never signed on with them !

But their collision/comprehensive coverage *during trip* has always been contingent on your filing on personal comp/collision first, and still had $1000 deductible, AND only covered damage to vehicle. (Actually it was previously a reimbursement only program until a year or so ago-but it has been posted publicly all along).

They are "allowed" to get away with it because you, and the thousands who sign up to replace you, continue to agree to those terms.


----------



## Tx rides

Bill Feit said:


> All this sounds reasonable...I thought I read/heard the deductible for Uber collision is $2500. What do you carry? I have $500 on my policy. My understanding is you do have to pay a deductible even if the accident was NOT your fault!! BOOO!!


Bill, I think the $2500 is for lyft collision/comp


----------



## Tx rides

Underthebus said:


> JR rep said their deductible was $1000, mine is $500, and yes I understand you have to pay it regardless of fault. Not bad considering the damage estimate came out to $4000+ and it's likely I won't get my car back until the end of next week.


You should consider yourself beyond fortunate if your personal carrier does not drop you. I'm serial!!! Many, if not most, will.


----------



## Larry Gump

I'm not sure where you gentlemen drive but the national driver compact is pretty clear that any motor vehicle operator exceeding the speed limit by 10-15 mph depending on jurisdiction surrenders his/her right of way. Most often the driver will (in trying to minimize their liability) down drive their reported speed " officer I swear it was posted 45 and "I was doing Mayyyyyyyyber 55'ish or 60" 
Get a copy of the report and read the narrative ....abd review stated speeds and documented posted speed limits and signage. Get an attorney ALWAYS.....good chance you'll winn a rear end'er. Then you can sue for lost wages.....damages....current and predicted medical......legal fees.....costs....etc.

I've sat in on hundreds of MVA cases and been deposed as the investigating officer probably 100 times.
If he was speeding ....even if he denies and you assert...his ROW is abandoned and you are free to file.


----------



## Lidman

well put forrest


----------



## Tx rides

Larry Gump said:


> I'm not sure where you gentlemen drive but the national driver compact is pretty clear that any motor vehicle operator exceeding the speed limit by 10-15 mph depending on jurisdiction surrenders his/her right of way. Most often the driver will (in trying to minimize their liability) down drive their reported speed " officer I swear it was posted 45 and "I was doing Mayyyyyyyyber 55'ish or 60"
> Get a copy of the report and read the narrative ....abd review stated speeds and documented posted speed limits and signage. Get an attorney ALWAYS.....good chance you'll winn a rear end'er. Then you can sue for lost wages.....damages....current and predicted medical......legal fees.....costs....etc.
> 
> I've sat in on hundreds of MVA cases and been deposed as the investigating officer probably 100 times.
> If he was speeding ....even if he denies and you assert...his ROW is abandoned and you are free to file.


That's the only hope he has for lost wages, because it won't come from Uber., at fault it not.


----------



## Lidman

This is where UBER shows it's true colours . I think the biggest wake up call for all drivers is when that little girl gotrun over by a driver who had his UBer app on. UBER refused to take any responsibility other then deactivating the driver.


----------



## UberXTampa

Why cancel the trip? Instead you can end it and report a concern to Uber explaining why you had to end it. this complicates more stuff.


----------



## Underthebus

UberXTampa said:


> Why cancel the trip? Instead you can end it and report a concern to Uber explaining why you had to end it. this complicates more stuff.


I didn't cancel it, I told the rider they could cancel if they wanted. Afterwards when I filed my claim with my insurance, I sent Uber the citation through the app to make sure the rider wasn't charged, thinking this was the responsible thing to do. Like I said earlier, if I'd known better or been thinking clearer, I would have probably done what you're suggesting.


----------



## Underthebus

Tx rides said:


> You should consider yourself beyond fortunate if your personal carrier does not drop you. I'm serial!!! Many, if not most, will.


I've been accident free my whole life and with the same insurance company too, I don't expect to be dropped.


----------



## Walkersm

Underthebus said:


> I've been accident free my whole life and with the same insurance company too, I don't expect to be dropped.


What company are you with ?


----------



## Underthebus

Larry Gump said:


> I'm not sure where you gentlemen drive but the national driver compact is pretty clear that any motor vehicle operator exceeding the speed limit by 10-15 mph depending on jurisdiction surrenders his/her right of way. Most often the driver will (in trying to minimize their liability) down drive their reported speed " officer I swear it was posted 45 and "I was doing Mayyyyyyyyber 55'ish or 60"
> Get a copy of the report and read the narrative ....abd review stated speeds and documented posted speed limits and signage. Get an attorney ALWAYS.....good chance you'll winn a rear end'er. Then you can sue for lost wages.....damages....current and predicted medical......legal fees.....costs....etc.
> 
> I've sat in on hundreds of MVA cases and been deposed as the investigating officer probably 100 times.
> If he was speeding ....even if he denies and you assert...his ROW is abandoned and you are free to file.


Thanks for the advice 

I mentioned earlier there was no posted speed limit for several blocks from the intersection, I'm not sure what the limit would be, definitely not more than 10-15 mph. Either way, they had to have gunned it just as the light turned green. I'm sure they had room to slow down and avoid hitting me. Lawyers I've talked to are skeptical since there were 2 officers who witnessed the accident, but I'm definitely pleading not guilty.


----------



## Underthebus

Walkersm said:


> What company are you with ?


Been with State Farm for 15 years.


----------



## Walkersm

Underthebus said:


> Thanks for the advice
> 
> I mentioned earlier there was no posted speed limit for several blocks from the intersection, I'm not sure what the limit would be, definitely not more than 10-15 mph. Either way, they had to have gunned it just as the light turned green. I'm sure they had room to slow down and avoid hitting me. Lawyers I've talked to are skeptical since there were 2 officers who witnessed the accident, but I'm definitely pleading not guilty.


Do you guys have the law in TX that you cannot change lanes a certain amount of distance before an intersection? There is usually a solid white line indicating the area where you cannot change lanes bofore and after an intersection.


----------



## Underthebus

Walkersm said:


> Do you guys have the law in TX that you cannot change lanes a certain amount of distance before an intersection? There is usually a solid white line indicating the area where you cannot change lanes bofore and after an intersection.


I was at the front of the intersection, the only car in 4 lanes on a 1-way street. There was barely 50 ft of room to change lanes much less make a left turn, either from my lane or the far left one, which I was next to. No signs anywhere directing traffic, not even painted on the street.


----------



## brikosig

Bill Feit said:


> All this sounds reasonable...I thought I read/heard the deductible for Uber collision is $2500. What do you carry? I have $500 on my policy. My understanding is you do have to pay a deductible even if the accident was NOT your fault!! BOOO!!


Uber collision is $1000.... LYFT's is $2,500. It's stipulated right on the uber insurance page.


----------



## Walkersm

Have you informed state farm to submit a claim with Uber? Because they are the ones that should be covering all this damage. No way State farm should have to pay for this.


----------



## LAuberX

This thread is a wake up call about the reality of driving for Uber...

"You were approx 50 feet from the intersection in the #2 lane, so you turned left without thoroughly looking behind you". Sound about right?

You keep telling us you can't drive on one way streets. Hint. All turns are from the lane closest to the direction you are turning. Would you make a right turn from the middle lane of 3 lanes on a regular street? No.

Speed limit not a factor. Again, the other car was established in his lane and you violated his right of way by cutting him off.

Lawyers and Police say you were in the wrong. You know you were, by your own admission of making a turn from the #2 lane. Not knowing what you are doing is no excuse. You sound like my kids.

State Farm does not cover Uber drivers using their car for ride share. Anywhere.

Uber insurance covers Uber.


----------



## Underthebus

You're not even close, why do you bother? If you need attention go play with your shitty kids.


----------



## LAuberX

Close to Austin?

Or close to summing up the facts as you presented them? Please correct my outline of the facts if I have made an error.

You made an unsafe lane change, simple.

I bother because newbees need to know the risks of driving for Uber.

We have no proper insurance.


----------



## Tx rides

Underthebus said:


> I've been accident free my whole life and with the same insurance company too, I don't expect to be dropped.


Doesn't matter, if your company has livery exclusion, and most do, they will likely drop or refuse to renew, since you are on record as commercial use at the time, no real way to backtrack. Of course I'll bet Uber never told you that. They lie to drivers, stating that most personal policies will cover you, and they KNOW that is false. Despicable company, in my book


----------



## Tx rides

Underthebus said:


> I was at the front of the intersection, the only car in 4 lanes on a 1-way street. There was barely 50 ft of room to change lanes much less make a left turn, either from my lane or the far left one, which I was next to. No signs anywhere directing traffic, not even painted on the street.


You cut across lanes? If so,
Sorry, you made a bad move. Certain laws (like the speed limit is 35 unless otherwise posted) are just common knowledge, streets are not decorated with turn by turn instructions.


----------



## DrJeecheroo

Can I drive for you company txrides. I've always wanted to drive a limo. The only thing I wouldn't enjoy would be driving high schooler's to their jr and sr proms.


----------



## Tx rides

Walkersm said:


> Have you informed state farm to submit a claim with Uber? Because they are the ones that should be covering all this damage. No way State farm should have to pay for this.


In Texas, they have laws about personal versus commercial policies, and you cannot have two primaries. We cannot use our commercially insured vehicles as personal rides for the same reason:-(


----------



## DrJeecheroo

But being a good neighbor StateFarm would always be there, regardless of status.


----------



## Underthebus

Tx rides said:


> You cut across lanes? If so,
> Sorry, you made a bad move. Certain laws (like the speed limit is 35 unless otherwise posted) are just common knowledge, streets are not decorated with turn by turn instructions.


My intention is to show that it was safe to change lanes in order to make a left turn. The officers may have witnessed the accident but there could still be a lot of other details or factors they can't account for, like how fast the other driver was going or where they were approaching from or whether they even applied their brakes.


----------



## Simon

Keep us updated please as this is the only time I have seen this issue being tested. I am wondering how your insurance company reacts to all of this. Thanks


----------



## Tx rides

Underthebus said:


> My intention is to show that it was safe to change lanes in order to make a left turn. The officers may have witnessed the accident but there could still be a lot of other details or factors they can't account for, like how fast the other driver was going or where they were approaching from or whether they even applied their brakes.


Well good luck with that, especially if you don't have multiple witnesses:-(


----------



## DrJeecheroo

*Yes good luck. May the force be with you.*


----------



## scrurbscrud

Lidman said:


> This is where UBER shows it's true colours . I think the biggest wake up call for all drivers is when that little girl gotrun over by a driver who had his UBer app on. UBER refused to take any responsibility other then deactivating the driver.


Their color on these matters is initial obfuscation/coverup of reality followed by incompetence and delays after the fact.


----------



## DrJeecheroo

scrurbscrud said:


> Their color on these matters is initial obfuscation/coverup of reality followed by incompetence and delays after the fact.


Insurance claims department (be that auto/health/life etc) are the experts at the delay process.


----------



## Underthebus

Tx rides said:


> Doesn't matter, if your company has livery exclusion, and most do, they will likely drop or refuse to renew, since you are on record as commercial use at the time, no real way to backtrack. Of course I'll bet Uber never told you that. They lie to drivers, stating that most personal policies will cover you, and they KNOW that is false. Despicable company, in my book


I made sure my insurance agent knew all of the details about applying to drive for Uber when I switched to full-coverage insurance. They did not warn me against it or express any kind of disapproval.


----------



## scrurbscrud

Underthebus said:


> I made sure my insurance agent knew all of the details about applying to drive for Uber when I switched to full-coverage insurance. They did not warn me against it or express any kind of disapproval.


A lot of ignorance from insurance agents. They don't even seem to know their policies exclude livery and policies are voided by doing such. Could be they don't want to lose the business. It's all verbal misrepresentation anyway unless you get something from them in writing saying it's not a problem, which you probably wouldn't get unless they did their homework first, in which case you still wouldn't get a pass to ride share.

Still don't know how you could have gotten ticketed for being rear ended. That's exceptionally strange.

Regardless, the accident will show up on your driving record. You will more than likely be cancelled from your insurance for doing livery and will be tossed into personal auto insurance hell for about 3-5 years by having to go to the higher risk carriers.

AND your ride share days will also be over for awhile more than likely.

UNLESS you can get off the hook for being at fault. Also hope none of your pax file injury claims if the accident remains your fault. Then it could get even uglier. Insurance companies are not fond of paying bodily injury claims. Those get 'special marks' against you on future rates as well.


----------



## Walkersm

Underthebus said:


> I made sure my insurance agent knew all of the details about applying to drive for Uber when I switched to full-coverage insurance. They did not warn me against it or express any kind of disapproval.


So in this instance when you filed your claim did you mention to State Farm you were under contract with Uber at the time of the accident? Or did you keep that a secret?


----------



## MikeB

Underthebus said:


> I made sure my insurance agent knew all of the details about applying to drive for Uber when I switched to full-coverage insurance. They did not warn me against it or express any kind of disapproval.


You need to fight back:
1. Forget Uber.
2. Fix your car.
3. Go to traffic court and request Trial By Written Declaration (TBD). You have a right to a speedy Trail within 45 days.
4. In the Trial question cops: where did say sit in relation to the accident. And tons of other questions. They may never answer it, especially if it is a lots of other anal questions. You have a right to ask. If they never answer, you'll win and ticket will be dismissed. If you'll be found guilty of an accident, you have a right to appeal within 20 days and have a new trial set for in-person hearing. Cops get paid to appear. Within 15 days of trial come back to court and cite any reason medical, family, whatever to re-schedule the date. you have a right for it. Cops 90% assured won't show for the second date because they don't get paid for the second re-scheduled trial. They also may be busy with work, whatever. If they don't show up, case dismissed.
5. You also have to state here what exactly the number of your state's Vehicle Code has been cited in your ticket.
6. Contact your insurance and let them know that you were rear-ended. Give them the insurance info of the person who hit you. Do not say a word about Ubering or the pax in your car when being hit.
7. Contact the insurance company of the person who rear-ended you and tell them that beside damaging your car you have been hurt. You are now experiencing headaches, vomiting and your back and neck aching, so you are now getting treatment from your doctor, so they'll mark this accident as a injury accident. Do not say a word about Ubering or the pax in your car when being hit.
8. You may also seek a contingency lawyer (no pay until you will get the settlement from the insurance company of the driver who rear-ended your car).
9. Tell the lawyers you'll be talking to while searching for one that you were rear-ended and now hurting your back. Get the estimate from body shop how much it will cost to fix your car and show it to lawyers.
10. Go to the doctor and start getting treatments for headache, nausea, vomiting, and back pain.


----------



## ubetrippin

MikeB said:


> You need to fight back:
> 1. Forget Uber.
> 2. Fix your car.
> 3. Go to traffic court and request Trial By Written Declaration (TBD). You have a right to a speedy Trail within 45 days.
> 4. In the Trial question cops: where did say sit in relation to the accident. And tons of other questions. They may never answer it, especially if it is a lots of other anal questions. You have a right to ask. If they never answer, you'll win and ticket will be dismissed. If you'll be found guilty of an accident, you have a right to appeal within 20 days and have a new trial set for in-person hearing. Cops get paid to appear. Within 15 days of trial come back to court and cite any reason medical, family, whatever to re-schedule the date. you have a right for it. Cops 90% assured won't show for the second date because they don't get paid for the second re-scheduled trial. They also may be busy with work, whatever. If they don't show up, case dismissed.
> 5. You also have to state here what exactly the number of your state's Vehicle Code has been cited in your ticket.
> 6. Contact your insurance and let them know that you were rear-ended. Give them the insurance info of the person who hit you. Do not say a word about Ubering or the pax in your car when being hit.
> 7. Contact the insurance company of the person who rear-ended you and tell them that beside damaging your car you have been hurt. You are now experiencing headaches, vomiting and your back and neck aching, so you are now getting treatment from your doctor, so they'll mark this accident as a injury accident. Do not say a word about Ubering or the pax in your car when being hit.
> 8. You may also seek a contingency lawyer (no pay until you will get the settlement from the insurance company of the driver who rear-ended your car).
> 9. Tell the lawyers you'll be talking to while searching for one that you were rear-ended and now hurting your back. Get the estimate from body shop how much it will cost to fix your car and show it to lawyers.
> 10. Go to the doctor and start getting treatments for headache, nausea, vomiting, and back pain.


http://www.tdi.texas.gov/fraud/

these guys will have something to say about items 7 and 10


----------



## Tx rides

ubetrippin said:


> http://www.tdi.texas.gov/fraud/
> 
> these guys will have something to say about items 7 and 10


Yep-he has already reported to Uber. I can't believe people openly advise drivers to dig a deeper hole. A lot of naivety out there. Being naive won't make a bit of difference to the coverage, exclusions win every time with the slightest hint of evidence of commercial use. Insurers are in the business of paying NO MORE than they are obligated to pay. Otherwise they go broke, or raise everyone's rates.


----------



## scrurbscrud

Tx rides said:


> Yep-he has already reported to Uber. I can't believe people openly advise drivers to dig a deeper hole. A lot of naivety out there. Being naive won't make a bit of difference to the coverage, exclusions win every time with the slightest hint of evidence of commercial use. *Insurers are in the business of paying NO MORE than they are obligated to pay.* Otherwise they go broke, or raise everyone's rates.


*A simple life's lesson* that I'm surprised so many drivers are ignorant about. But then again, drivers who drive for X rates aren't all the brightest bulbs on the planet.


----------



## Tx rides

scrurbscrud said:


> *A simple life's lesson* that I'm surprised so many drivers are ignorant about. But then again, drivers who drive for X rates aren't all the brightest bulbs on the planet.


Truth is, the horrible scam/fraud advice is one of the reasons we keep seeing new regulations. Crooks and liars always screw up a good thing:-(


----------



## observer

Tx rides said:


> Truth is, the horrible scam/fraud advice is one of the reasons we keep seeing new regulations. Crooks and liars always screw up a good thing:-(


Were you maybe referring to Uber?


----------



## Tx rides

observer said:


> Were you maybe referring to Uber?


Them too! Lying begets lying in any environment


----------



## MikeB

ubetrippin said:


> http://www.tdi.texas.gov/fraud/
> 
> these guys will have something to say about items 7 and 10


What makes you think that?
The OP is rear-ended and having symptoms is what happens in all rear-end collision.
It's totally between him and health care provider. Your citing of the link is pointless.
If "these guys" had ANYTHING to say make sure they would have done so to 160000 Uber drivers working as a taxi daily with their personal insurance companies NOT KNOWING that.


----------



## Underthebus

MikeB said:


> You need to fight back:
> 1. Forget Uber.
> 2. Fix your car.
> 3. Go to traffic court and request Trial By Written Declaration (TBD). You have a right to a speedy Trail within 45 days.
> 4. In the Trial question cops: where did say sit in relation to the accident. And tons of other questions. They may never answer it, especially if it is a lots of other anal questions. You have a right to ask. If they never answer, you'll win and ticket will be dismissed. If you'll be found guilty of an accident, you have a right to appeal within 20 days and have a new trial set for in-person hearing. Cops get paid to appear. Within 15 days of trial come back to court and cite any reason medical, family, whatever to re-schedule the date. you have a right for it. Cops 90% assured won't show for the second date because they don't get paid for the second re-scheduled trial. They also may be busy with work, whatever. If they don't show up, case dismissed.
> 5. You also have to state here what exactly the number of your state's Vehicle Code has been cited in your ticket.
> 6. Contact your insurance and let them know that you were rear-ended. Give them the insurance info of the person who hit you. Do not say a word about Ubering or the pax in your car when being hit.
> 7. Contact the insurance company of the person who rear-ended you and tell them that beside damaging your car you have been hurt. You are now experiencing headaches, vomiting and your back and neck aching, so you are now getting treatment from your doctor, so they'll mark this accident as a injury accident. Do not say a word about Ubering or the pax in your car when being hit.
> 8. You may also seek a contingency lawyer (no pay until you will get the settlement from the insurance company of the driver who rear-ended your car).
> 9. Tell the lawyers you'll be talking to while searching for one that you were rear-ended and now hurting your back. Get the estimate from body shop how much it will cost to fix your car and show it to lawyers.
> 10. Go to the doctor and start getting treatments for headache, nausea, vomiting, and back pain.


Too late for most of these -

2. Car is in a body shop that works exclusively with my insurance, won't get it back until end of next week, estimate is around $4000+.
3. Already requested a trial, will get that or a meeting with a prosecutor.
4. The cops who said they witnessed it said they were standing at the opposite corner of the intersection.
6. I made a claim with my insurance immediately after the accident, already told them everything, no injuries.
7. They already contacted me and I told them the same as my own insurance.
9. Haven't decided on a lawyer yet, waiting to hear from Austin Municipal Court about next step in the process.
10. Already went to the chiropractor last week for neck pains and headaches I'd never had before.

None of the passengers said they were injured, haven't heard anything from my insurance about anyone filing such claims yet.

Thanks for all the input everyone, it's good to know there are people who care to some degree. I'll be posting updates on this thread.
Nice to know the internet is coming through for me, I knew I could count on it!


----------



## ubetrippin

MikeB said:


> What makes you think that?
> The OP is rear-ended and having symptoms is what happens in all rear-end collision.
> It's totally between him and health care provider. Your citing of the link is pointless.
> If "these guys" had ANYTHING to say make sure they would have done so to 160000 Uber drivers working as a taxi daily with their personal insurance companies NOT KNOWING that.


Ahhh, but there is a line between "actually" having symptoms, and pretending to have symptoms so that you can induce your healthcare provider and/or your auto insurance to pay for your so called "injuries". No one is begrudging the OP to go and have his car checked out and repaired at the expense of the ins. carriers, or having any type of real and actual medical expenses covered due to his accident but going to your doctors to pretend you have these injuries is outright fraud in my book.


----------



## Just_in

Underthebus said:


> Too late for most of these -
> 
> 2. Car is in a body shop that works exclusively with my insurance, won't get it back until end of next week, estimate is around $4000+.
> 3. Already requested a trial, will get that or a meeting with a prosecutor.
> 4. The cops who said they witnessed it said they were standing at the opposite corner of the intersection.
> 6. I made a claim with my insurance immediately after the accident, already told them everything, no injuries.
> 7. They already contacted me and I told them the same as my own insurance.
> 9. Haven't decided on a lawyer yet, waiting to hear from Austin Municipal Court about next step in the process.
> 10. Already went to the chiropractor last week for neck pains and headaches I'd never had before.
> 
> None of the passengers said they were injured, haven't heard anything from my insurance about anyone filing such claims yet.
> 
> Thanks for all the input everyone, it's good to know there are people who care to some degree. I'll be posting updates on this thread.
> Nice to know the internet is coming through for me, I knew I could count on it!


From what I understand. If you make a claim with your personal insurance then they should provide a lawyer. If need be.


----------



## MikeB

T


ubetrippin said:


> Ahhh, but there is a line between "actually" having symptoms, and pretending to have symptoms so that you can induce your healthcare provider and/or your auto insurance to pay for your so called "injuries". No one is begrudging the OP to go and have his car checked out and repaired at the expense of the ins. carriers, or having any type of real and actual medical expenses covered due to his accident but going to your doctors to pretend you have these injuries is outright fraud in my book.


Throw your book in the window or better yet straight into the garbage can, because it's worthless.
Who the f..k are you to call who has pain from being rear-ended in an automobile accident and "pretending"?
What you said and the link you cited is complete and utter bullshit. 
What is the purpose? To scare OP from his rightful action to protect himself and defend his property from a damage that has been done to him by Uber, ****i.ng r cops and the other driver.
You are pathetic.


----------



## MikeB

Underthebus said:


> Too late for most of these -
> 
> 2. Car is in a body shop that works exclusively with my insurance, won't get it back until end of next week, estimate is around $4000+.
> 3. Already requested a trial, will get that or a meeting with a prosecutor.
> 4. The cops who said they witnessed it said they were standing at the opposite corner of the intersection.
> 6. I made a claim with my insurance immediately after the accident, already told them everything, no injuries.
> 7. They already contacted me and I told them the same as my own insurance.
> 9. Haven't decided on a lawyer yet, waiting to hear from Austin Municipal Court about next step in the process.
> 10. Already went to the chiropractor last week for neck pains and headaches I'd never had before.
> 
> None of the passengers said they were injured, haven't heard anything from my insurance about anyone filing such claims yet.
> 
> Thanks for all the input everyone, it's good to know there are people who care to some degree. I'll be posting updates on this thread.
> Nice to know the internet is coming through for me, I knew I could count on it!


Listen to the pro:
Chiropractic appointment is ok, but weak.
You gotta go see real medical doctor. If you have health insurance go see your primary care physician and get referral to see orthopedic surgeon. X rays are 2 grand and MRI is over 4. That is not counting on doctors visits. You won't regret listening to my advice.


----------



## observer

Tx rides said:


> Them too! Lying begets lying in any environment


----------



## ubetrippin

MikeB said:


> T
> 
> Throw your book in the window or better yet straight into the garbage can, because it's worthless.
> Who the f..k are you to call who has pain from being rear-ended in an automobile accident and "pretending"?
> What you said and the link you cited is complete and utter bullshit.
> What is the purpose? To scare OP from his rightful action to protect himself and defend his property from a damage that has been done to him by Uber, ****i.ng r cops and the other driver.
> You are pathetic.


You poor misguided fool: I said "*No one is begrudging the OP* to go and have his car checked out and repaired at the expense of the ins. carriers, or having any type of *real and actual medical expenses* covered due to his accident".

To pretend otherwise is downright fraud and any one who does this should be prosecuted to the fullest extent of the law.


----------



## Bill Feit

Tx rides said:


> Bill, I think the $2500 is for lyft collision/comp


I just took another look at the Certificate....there is ZERO mention of Collision Coverage (so no deductible listed) on the $1 million liability...Wow,


----------



## ubetrippin

MikeB said:


> Listen to the pro:
> Chiropractic appointment is ok, but weak.
> You gotta go see real medical doctor. If you have health insurance go see your primary care physician and get referral to see orthopedic surgeon. X rays are 2 grand and MRI is over 4. That is not counting on doctors visits. You won't regret listening to my advice.


If you are calling yourself a pro, DON'T, you are nothing but a shyster....anyone that actually takes your advice should take it with a grain of salt, and even with that, should tread carefully...


----------



## Bill Feit

Sorry, ON was supposed to say Only...my bad (glad to see someone says the deductible for Uber is $1000...BTW, Sidecar is $500!


----------



## Simon

OP did you tell State Farm you were Ubering?


----------



## Just_in

Simon said:


> OP did you tell State Farm you were Ubering?


I think the OP is in a heightened state of knowing he's being squished. The realization of what could or might happen at it's worst. Just happened.


----------



## Simon

Just_in said:


> I think the OP is in a heightened state of knowing he's being squished. The realization of what could or might happen at it's worst. Just happened.


Pretty much... this is the greatest fear of all drivers.


----------



## Tx rides

MikeB said:


> What makes you think that?
> The OP is rear-ended and having symptoms is what happens in all rear-end collision.
> It's totally between him and health care provider. Your citing of the link is pointless.
> If "these guys" had ANYTHING to say make sure they would have done so to 160000 Uber drivers working as a taxi daily with their personal insurance companies NOT KNOWING that.


Oh many of them DO know, and sadly advocate LYING about it to new drivers. Those who do are potentially screwing nonUber personal policy holders, not to mention their own sector, because the insurance industry is catching on to the lies, so the hybrid policies will likely evolve to be costlier, and more restrictive, and they will have you on record as being a "vehicle for hire driver ".

Think about it: look at this forum, at the number of conspirators who chime in with tips for gaming the Uber system. Why is that? It is because those individuals feel slighted, exploited, taken advantage of. Well insurance companies have the same drive. They know when they are being taken advantage of, and they too come back with a plan. The problem is; unlike the minimal consequence of being deactivated for gaming the system, when you lose your insurance, it is difficult to get more, and can harm you, and those who depend on you having transportation.


----------



## geeman

Underthebus said:


> The officer said their "reason for stopping" was that they saw a collision. I have no idea if a report was written, I would think they would do so. Either way, I'm requesting a trial to plead not guilty.


Better call Saul


----------



## Uber-Doober

dandy driver said:


> Normally the trend with Uber is to tell an injured passenger to sue the driver if he is at fault and to read the disclaimer when they downloaded the Uber app stating they the customer are assuming the risk as are you their driver not Uber they are not a transportation company and not legally responsible for the risk you have assumed for them by being a self employed independent contractor. Get a lawyer.


^^^
Yup, lawyer up!
Hey, that rhymes.


----------



## Tx rides

Bill Feit said:


> I just took another look at the Certificate....there is ZERO mention of Collision Coverage (so no deductible listed) on the $1 million liability...Wow,


The collision/comp is separate. Up until last year sometime, this was just a reimbursement policy. I do know it is contingent on your having personal Comp/collision, AND filing Against that first. THAT is when a driver learns he/she just screwed themselves, since this is only good during trip anyway, and you are definitely a commercial vehicle during that period, no way to lie about that!


----------



## Liquid

Subscribed. I hope you get this worked out in your favor OP.


----------



## MikeB

ubetrippin said:


> I said "*No one is begrudging the OP* to go and have his car checked out and repaired at the expense of the ins. carriers, or having any type of *real and actual medical expenses* covered due to his accident".


You ARE complete idiot.


----------



## Underthebus

MikeB said:


> Listen to the pro:
> Chiropractic appointment is ok, but weak.
> You gotta go see real medical doctor. If you have health insurance go see your primary care physician and get referral to see orthopedic surgeon. X rays are 2 grand and MRI is over 4. That is not counting on doctors visits. You won't regret listening to my advice.


I don't currently have health insurance, and I'm unemployed. Don't think I'm gonna go pay for either an X-ray or an MRI right now.


----------



## MikeB

Underthebus said:


> I don't currently have health insurance, and I'm unemployed. Don't think I'm gonna go pay for either an X-ray or an MRI right now.


Well, don't if you have no medical insurance. But, getting contingency lawyer to get the money from the insurance company of the driver that hit your car is a must.


----------



## Underthebus

If I manage to get a trial for getting my citation dismissed, doesn't that make Uber obligated to provide a way to contact the passengers who were in my vehicle so they can testify? I don't have their personal numbers, and since my driver app is disabled, I can't look up any details about the rider of my last trip.


----------



## MikeB

Underthebus said:


> If I manage to get a trial for getting my citation dismissed, doesn't that make Uber obligated to provide a way to contact the passengers who were in my vehicle so they can testify? I don't have their personal numbers, and since my driver app is disabled, I can't look up any details about the rider of my last trip.


Uber most likely won't help you, as you have already experienced. Uber is a fraud. They will now deactivate you and try to disassociate themselves from you any way possible. That's the reason I quit his gig. But, you've got to be proactive to help yourself. Meaning that you need to fight your ticket legally. The best way I've described above: doing the TBD gives you TWO shots at the system. Secondly, whatever these idiots cops have concluded is nonsense: your vehicle got hit from behind, any lawyer should be able to argue this in court that the fault of the collision is on the driver hitting from behind.


----------



## Underthebus

MikeB said:


> Uber most likely won't help you, as you have already experienced. Uber is a fraud. They will now deactivate you and try to disassociate themselves from you any way possible. That's the reason I quit his gig. But, you've got to be proactive to help yourself. Meaning that you need to fight your ticket legally. The best way I've described above: doing the TBD gives you TWO shots at the system. Secondly, whatever these idiots cops have concluded is nonsense: your vehicle got hit from behind, any lawyer should be able to argue this in court that the fault of the collision is on the driver hitting from behind.


Aren't they LEGALLY obligated to provide that information for a trial? If I make some formal request through the municipal system that they ask those passengers to testify, don't they face some kind of repercussions if they deny it or don't respond?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

Underthebus said:


> Aren't they LEGALLY obligated to provide that information for a trial? If I make some formal request through the municipal system that they ask those passengers to testify, don't they face some kind of repercussions if they deny it or don't respond?


I would leave the pax out if it. If they're not claiming injuries at this point then why get them involved and have them start thinking about it.


----------



## Tx rides

Underthebus said:


> I don't currently have health insurance, and I'm unemployed. Don't think I'm gonna go pay for either an X-ray or an MRI right now.


This is the wrong "career choice" for someone with no health insurance. Have you read @Desert Driver 's correspondence? A little late, but I highly recommend memorizing this, in case you opt to try this again, with any TNC. https://uberpeople.net/threads/desert-driver-explains-algorithm-problems-to-uber.14125/


----------



## Tx rides

MikeB said:


> Uber most likely won't help you, as you have already experienced. Uber is a fraud. They will now deactivate you and try to disassociate themselves from you any way possible. That's the reason I quit his gig. But, you've got to be proactive to help yourself. Meaning that you need to fight your ticket legally. The best way I've described above: doing the TBD gives you TWO shots at the system. Secondly, whatever these idiots cops have concluded is nonsense: your vehicle got hit from behind, any lawyer should be able to argue this in court that the fault of the collision is on the driver hitting from behind.


Not if he made an unsafe lane change, which is likely to be determined, if he changed lanes then slowed for a turn. Sure, if he can afford to fight it, there's never anything wrong with going to court. But this can be a very costly exercise for him, especially since he was a commercial operator at the time of the accident, and his own insurance can and likely WILL deny all claims once that is on court record.


----------



## Tx rides

DrJeecheroo said:


> Can I drive for you company txrides. I've always wanted to drive a limo. The only thing I wouldn't enjoy would be driving high schooler's to their jr and sr proms.


We only have one limo, and it is very small, we only use it for a couple of clients, mostly for 4pax back-and-forth to Houston or Dallas, we don't do proms, if we can avoid them


----------



## Tx rides

Underthebus said:


> I made sure my insurance agent knew all of the details about applying to drive for Uber when I switched to full-coverage insurance. They did not warn me against it or express any kind of disapproval.


State Farm can and likely will invoke their exclusion (and win)

See the explanation on this site about the SF v Logisticare. You can Google the case and find the entire court document as well.

http://www.claimsjournal.com/columns/burkes-law/2014/06/30/250763.htm


----------



## MikeB

Tx rides said:


> Not if he made an unsafe lane change, which is likely to be determined, if he changed lanes then slowed for a turn. Sure, if he can afford to fight it, there's never anything wrong with going to court. But this can be a very costly exercise for him, especially since he was a commercial operator at the time of the accident, and his own insurance can and likely WILL deny all claims once that is on court record.


He said on the first page of this topic that the car that rear-ended his vehicle was 500 ft behind him and did not slow down to stop on the red light. Don't you think that 500 feet is a long way to be able to stop the car? I would think that the reason he determined the distance being 500 feet is either he saw the car coming from the back when he already was in the left lane of the 4 lanes street, or he was standing still for at least 15-20 seconds before the other car hit his vehicle.
Unless, he is not telling us the truth of the nature of the accident. Because as he said, cops have given him a ticket for "Unsafe lane change". So, if he cut across all four lanes to get to the corner to make a left turn and at that time the other vehicle was traveling in the left lane, so when he got to the left lane at the corner and suddenly stopped the other car just collided, as cops alleged there has to be no time between his stopping and the rear-end collision.
But, since OP claims that the other car being at least 500 feet behind his, it appears that the fault of the collision is on the other driver. Doesn't it?
Additionally, his own fight in traffic court does not cost him a penny. It is a free Trial By Written Declaration request which require posting of a bail for the ticket and involves writing his version of events, citing the evidence and witnesses, if any and questioning of the police in a written format.
Since he has a damage to his property and most likely physical injuries resulting from the rear-end collision he won't have a hard time finding a contingency lawyer WITHOUT ANY EXPENSES to himself to sue the insurance company of the drivier hitting his vehicle from behind.


----------



## Underthebus

I just hired a reputable and experienced traffic lawyer who can get my ticket dismissed completely, most likely without me even having to go to trial. The initial fee wasn't that cheap, but for what they claim they can do it's worth it. If this works out, I'll figure out some way to get started with lyft when it's all done. I've recently learned they don't have all the ridiculous requirements that Uber does to qualify for hourly guarantees. I'm sure as shit not going to make a habit of driving downtown anymore if I can get on with them.



Tx rides said:


> This is the wrong "career choice" for someone with no health insurance. Have you read @Desert Driver 's correspondence? A little late, but I highly recommend memorizing this, in case you opt to try this again, with any TNC. https://uberpeople.net/threads/desert-driver-explains-algorithm-problems-to-uber.14125/


Understood, I might be getting a real job here soon though. It's just a contract, but I'll make enough to be able to buy a personal plan.


----------



## Sly

Underthebus said:


> I just hired a reputable and experienced traffic lawyer who can get my ticket dismissed completely, most likely without me even having to go to trial. The initial fee wasn't that cheap, but for what they claim they can do it's worth it. If this works out, I'll figure out some way to get started with lyft when it's all done. I've recently learned they don't have all the ridiculous requirements that Uber does to qualify for hourly guarantees. I'm sure as shit not going to make a habit of driving downtown anymore if I can get on with them.
> 
> Understood, I might be getting a real job here soon though. It's just a contract, but I'll make enough to be able to buy a personal plan.


Last lawyer I got to get rid of a ticket cost me over $200 plus court cost. They get the prosecutor to change the charge to a non-moving violation so you get no points but the city still gets it's money.


----------



## Tx rides

Underthebus said:


> I just hired a reputable and experienced traffic lawyer who can get my ticket dismissed completely, most likely without me even having to go to trial. The initial fee wasn't that cheap, but for what they claim they can do it's worth it. If this works out, I'll figure out some way to get started with lyft when it's all done. I've recently learned they don't have all the ridiculous requirements that Uber does to qualify for hourly guarantees. I'm sure as shit not going to make a habit of driving downtown anymore if I can get on with them.
> 
> Understood, I might be getting a real job here soon though. It's just a contract, but I'll make enough to be able to buy a personal plan.


My mistake, I pasted wrong link-here is the right one

https://uberpeople.net/threads/restart-uber-responds-to-desert-drivers-succinct-questions.10451/


----------



## MikeB

Sly said:


> Last lawyer I got to get rid of a ticket cost me over $200 plus court cost. They get the prosecutor to change the charge to a non-moving violation so you get no points but the city still gets it's money.


Hiring a traffic lawyer may be good for a person without any experience of fighting the tickets by himself. It costs about 200-500 bucks, depending on the type of the ticket/case and economically IS NOT WORTH it. Unless a person who hires the traffic lawyer is SO DUMB that he/she cannot deal with a traffic ticket and the traffic courts system on his own. Within the last 15 years, for example, I have successfully fought and have at least a DOZEN or so traffic tickets dismissed. Not to brag, but this record includes 95 MPG highway speeding clocked on radar, driving on the opposite side of the street, talking on the phone, making turns on no left turn sign with a time restriction and many many more. It is really not that difficult.

By the way while Ubering I had a pax lady-traffic lawyer who after our conversation told me that I'm doing pretty much everything right to beat the system. Obviously, I don't need a traffic lawyer. Just this morning I went to DMV and got my print-out records with no tickets going back 10 years.


----------



## Tx rides

MikeB said:


> He said on the first page of this topic that the car that rear-ended his vehicle was 500 ft behind him and did not slow down to stop on the red light. Don't you think that 500 feet is a long way to be able to stop the car? I would think that the reason he determined the distance being 500 feet is either he saw the car coming from the back when he already was in the left lane of the 4 lanes street, or he was standing still for at least 15-20 seconds before the other car hit his vehicle.
> Unless, he is not telling us the truth of the nature of the accident. Because as he said, cops have given him a ticket for "Unsafe lane change". So, if he cut across all four lanes to get to the corner to make a left turn and at that time the other vehicle was traveling in the left lane, so when he got to the left lane at the corner and suddenly stopped the other car just collided, as cops alleged there has to be no time between his stopping and the rear-end collision.
> But, since OP claims that the other car being at least 500 feet behind his, it appears that the fault of the collision is on the other driver. Doesn't it?
> Additionally, his own fight in traffic court does not cost him a penny. It is a free Trial By Written Declaration request which require posting of a bail for the ticket and involves writing his version of events, citing the evidence and witnesses, if any and questioning of the police in a written format.
> Since he has a damage to his property and most likely physical injuries resulting from the rear-end collision he won't have a hard time finding a contingency lawyer WITHOUT ANY EXPENSES to himself to sue the insurance company of the drivier hitting his vehicle from behind.


He also said he only had 50 ft to make lane change, if he had witnesses, or if a report with photos, measurements, etc, or a video exists, hope it works out to his advantage!


----------



## Underthebus

MikeB said:


> Hiring a traffic lawyer may be good for a person without any experience of fighting the tickets by himself. It costs about 200-500 bucks, depending on the type of the ticket/case and economically IS NOT WORTH it. Unless a person who hires the traffic lawyer is SO DUMB that he/she cannot deal with a traffic ticket and the traffic courts system on his own. Within the last 15 years, for example, I have successfully fought and have at least a DOZEN or so traffic tickets dismissed. Not to brag, but this record includes 95 MPG highway speeding clocked on radar, driving on the opposite side of the street, talking on the phone, making turns on no left turn sign with a time restriction and many many more. It is really not that difficult.
> 
> By the way while Ubering I had a pax lady-traffic lawyer who after our conversation told me that I'm doing pretty much everything right to beat the system. Obviously, I don't need a traffic lawyer. Just this morning I went to DMV and got my print-out records with no tickets going back 10 years.


Shut up, Beavis.

I have NO experience fighting traffic tickets by myself. In my current situation, it's going to be my word vs 4 other people; the driver and their passenger, and the officers who witnessed the accident. I don't have a lot of information about what the other driver was doing, and have no reason to believe they'll be honest about any of it in court, or at least give any details that I can leverage to make a convincing case that it was safe for me to change lanes/turn. I have no idea who any witnesses were, or how I would get them to testify and I'm sure the responsibility of finding them is totally mine. I'm completely sure nobody took any photos, measurements, or video at the scene. The odds are stacked against me, and I'm more prone to ****ing it up while trying to represent myself. Lawyer + court costs are looking to be about $325 at this point, that's worth it to me. If there weren't officers at the scene who witnessed it, I would definitely try and represent myself.


----------



## MikeB

Underthebus said:


> Shut up, Beavis.
> 
> I have NO experience fighting traffic tickets by myself. In my current situation, it's going to be my word vs 4 other people; the driver and their passenger, and the officers who witnessed the accident. I don't have a lot of information about what the other driver was doing, and have no reason to believe they'll be honest about any of it in court, or at least give any details that I can leverage to make a convincing case that it was safe for me to change lanes/turn. I have no idea who any witnesses were, or how I would get them to testify and I'm sure the responsibility of finding them is totally mine. I'm completely sure nobody took any photos, measurements, or video at the scene. The odds are stacked against me, and I'm more prone to ****ing it up while trying to represent myself. Lawyer + court costs are looking to be about $325 at this point, that's worth it to me. If there weren't officers at the scene who witnessed it, I would definitely try and represent myself.


So, please describe where did you move from and to the spot of accident, how fast, and how did you estimate the other car being 500 feet behind?
How long was it before your car in the very left lane totally parallel to the direction of the street and waiting for the light to change green before you got rear-ended?
The reason I'm asking you for details is because what you said and what the cops saw do not coincide.
If you describe it and answer the questions it will be clear for all of us here what really transpired.
Otherwise, it is really cloudy and muddy at this point.


----------



## UberXinSoFlo

Underthebus said:


> If I manage to get a trial for getting my citation dismissed, doesn't that make Uber obligated to provide a way to contact the passengers who were in my vehicle so they can testify? I don't have their personal numbers, and since my driver app is disabled, I can't look up any details about the rider of my last trip.


Skimmed through this thread, too much bickering, sorry if this has already been said. Anyways, talk to a traffic attorney if you haven't already, it will cost you like $100-200. Not sure about your area but in my area the traffic attorneys will get you off 95% of the time and you won't have to even go to court.

Odds are, you don't want to have your passengers talk, what are they going to say besides they were in your car and say you cut over a couple lanes. Unless you are 100% not at fault, I wouldn't even consider trying to get their info.


----------



## Uber-Doober

Underthebus said:


> If I manage to get a trial for getting my citation dismissed, doesn't that make Uber obligated to provide a way to contact the passengers who were in my vehicle so they can testify? I don't have their personal numbers, and since my driver app is disabled, I can't look up any details about the rider of my last trip.


^^^
Believe me, Uber isn't going to contact those passengers. 
The last thing that Uber wants is to dragged through the mud along with their carrier with people that say that they're now paralyzed from the bridge of the nose down.


----------



## Larry Gump

LAuberX said:


> This thread is a wake up call about the reality of driving for Uber...
> 
> "You were approx 50 feet from the intersection in the #2 lane, so you turned left without thoroughly looking behind you". Sound about right?
> 
> You keep telling us you can't drive on one way streets. Hint. All turns are from the lane closest to the direction you are turning. Would you make a right turn from the middle lane of 3 lanes on a regular street? No.
> 
> Speed limit not a factor. Again, the other car was established in his lane and you violated his right of way by cutting him off.
> 
> Lawyers and Police say you were in the wrong. You know you were, by your own admission of making a turn from the #2 lane. Not knowing what you are doing is no excuse. You sound like my kids.
> 
> State Farm does not cover Uber drivers using their car for ride share. Anywhere.
> 
> Uber insurance covers Uber.


I get your theme but the fact remains via case law, national driving compact and most state and local laws,codes or ordinances are clear.

IF you are making a turn, changing lanes or even direction and a driver who is behind you or would otherwise have right of way surrenders that ROW IF it can be determined the driver was traveling over 10 mph over posted limits.

This is because roads and regulatory signage is created to control flow and provide direction to drivers that can make a fair judgement on approach times.

If I'm at a stop sign at a 4 way where only sb/nb has a stop sign and eb/wb has ROW you will judge your ability to proceed safely on your own visually perceived distances and self calculated times. If the eb/wb is speeding 40 in a 25 your judgement is skewed by actual speed of the eb/wb driver. As such he/she has surrendered ROW and the liability switches to the violator. Rear ends are a completely different animal....drivers are expected and required to give ample distance.....if the following driver didn't give distance or was speeding 10+ Over AGAIN short of crossing a solid line or ignoring signage prohibiting lane changes the rear ending vehicle is 99/100 times at fault...who cares what the "cops" say. I am a NHTSA accident investigator/fatality accident reconstruction team member/ drugged or Drunk driving investigator.

PS to my brother and sister Uber drivers ....

1. Drugged driving is 4X more pervasive than is thought
2. 1 of every 4 drivers on the road 12 to 4am have consumed an intoxicating substance within 3 hours and 1 of every 7 is over .08 TO .15
3. 1 of every 12 drivers 12AM till 4 am are .20 or equivalent drugged which is a disastrous level of impairment and increases the chance of disability or fatality 25 times and increases the chance of the driver fleeing 1005 times yes one THOUSAND five percent

It's quite simple to discredit officers who say they saw the whole thing....attack the veracity of their lines of sight, ability to judge the rear vehicles speed, did they have clear unobstructed views of the street, markings, lights, signage, vehicles, speeds, how far back were they observing the incident? Did the report they saw it coming or only looked up at impact? I'm not anti cop quite the contrary as I was one...and too often officers stick there nose in situations they shouldn't or don't have 100% of the picture and count on you giving in just because they sided against you.

If you make a good argument all judges will be critical of an officers report and often officers may not even show as they expect you to fold and prepay instead of you fighting it to their surprise.....now at trial they may do the uhh ...well I kinda thought maybe...and bang you win.


----------



## Underthebus

MikeB said:


> So, please describe where did you move from and to the spot of accident, how fast, and how did you estimate the other car being 500 feet behind?
> How long was it before your car in the very left lane totally parallel to the direction of the street?
> The reason I'm asking you for details is because what you said and what the cops saw do not coinside.
> If you describe it and answer all the questions it will be clear for all of us here what really transpired.


I was already at the stop light, in the lane next to the far left going southbound. I was the only driver in any of those lanes for the duration of the light. Before the light turned green, I was looking at my phone to see where it was directing me, which was left at that light. I looked at my mirrors and over my shoulder and didn't see anyone approaching. If I saw ANYONE in that lane, I know I wouldn't have tried to move over if they were closer than 500 ft, or maybe 2 or 3 car lengths. I hit my blinker and started moving over. Since I was already at the front of the intersection, there was barely 50 ft of room to cross it and make a left turn, from the lane I was in or even the far left, and you definitely can't make it 90 degrees from either lane. So there isn't really any room to move completely into the far left lane from the front of the intersection before you could squeeze through a turn. I wasn't completely parallel to the street when I got hit on the corner of my bumper, it was pretty much in front of the westbound traffic lane in the middle of the intersection.


----------



## Tx rides

Underthebus said:


> I was already at the stop light, in the lane next to the far left going southbound. I was the only driver in any of those lanes for the duration of the light. Before the light turned green, I was looking at my phone to see where it was directing me, which was left at that light. I looked at my mirrors and over my shoulder and didn't see anyone approaching. If I saw ANYONE in that lane, I know I wouldn't have tried to move over if they were closer than 500 ft, or maybe 2 or 3 car lengths. I hit my blinker and started moving over. Since I was already at the front of the intersection, there was barely 50 ft of room to cross it and make a left turn, from the lane I was in or even the far left, and you definitely can't make it 90 degrees from either lane. So there isn't really any room to move completely into the far left lane from the front of the intersection before you could squeeze through a turn. I wasn't completely parallel to the street when I got hit on the corner of my bumper, it was pretty much in front of the westbound traffic lane in the middle of the intersection.


That doesn't sound too good. Glad the atty is not charging an arm and leg (you may need those for a while


----------



## MikeB

Underthebus said:


> I was already at the stop light, in the lane next to the far left going southbound. I was the only driver in any of those lanes for the duration of the light. Before the light turned green, I was looking at my phone to see where it was directing me, which was left at that light. I looked at my mirrors and over my shoulder and didn't see anyone approaching. If I saw ANYONE in that lane, I know I wouldn't have tried to move over if they were closer than 500 ft, or maybe 2 or 3 car lengths. I hit my blinker and started moving over. Since I was already at the front of the intersection, there was barely 50 ft of room to cross it and make a left turn, from the lane I was in or even the far left, and you definitely can't make it 90 degrees from either lane. So there isn't really any room to move completely into the far left lane from the front of the intersection before you could squeeze through a turn. I wasn't completely parallel to the street when I got hit on the corner of my bumper, it was pretty much in front of the westbound traffic lane in the middle of the intersection.


If I understood correctly you were standing still on a red light in the second lane from the left lane on a 4-lanes one-way street. You needed to make a left turn, but you were in the wrong lane for that maneuver, correct?

When the light turned green you looked behind and to your left and observed no other cars, so you started turning left from the second to the left lane?
And in that moment car travelling in the left lane hit your car, right?


----------



## Underthebus

MikeB said:


> If I understood correctly you were standing still on a red light in the second lane from the left lane on a 4-lanes one-way street. You needed to make a left turn, but you were in the wrong lane for that maneuver, correct?
> 
> When the light turned green you looked behind and to your left and observed no other cars, so you started turning left from the second to the left lane?
> And in that moment car travelling in the left lane hit your car, right?


Correct until this part - I started moving into the far left lane, but there wasn't enough room to move completely into it before getting to the middle of the intersection and having to make the turn. So the move was probably half a lane change before I ran out of room. I was hit in the middle of the intersection about halfway between lanes before I was starting to turn. From what I've read you need 100 ft. before making a lane change and there wasn't even close to that from where I was sitting at the light.


----------



## MikeB

Sounds like you were turning left from the second from the left lane, because after crossing the stop line you can't really merge into the left lane - you are already in the intersection.


----------



## cybertec69

Underthebus said:


> About 3 weeks ago, I got rear-ended in downtown Austin at Guadalupe and 2nd. Being honest and transparent about what happened was probably the stupid thing to do, because I basically got put on ice for a week. Now my use of the driver app is suspended indefinitely, I've gotten NO compensation for being unable to drive, and their insurance wouldn't offer to cover damages to my vehicle.
> 
> I had just picked up 3 passengers a corner away, and they were all sitting in my backseat when I got hit. Afterwards, I pulled over onto 2nd and told them they could cancel their ride and request another. I wasn't sure how else to handle this. They did so and left just as 2 officers from across the intersection arrived. I filed a claim with my personal insurance, who told me they would take care of the damage to the other driver's car, since the officers who witnessed the accident said it was my fault and issued me a citation. I took a picture of the citation and submitted it through the app to make sure the riders weren't charged.
> 
> The next day I contacted Uber support and they asked for pictures of the damage as well as insurance information, which I provided with the understanding they would forward it to their insurance and start a claims process. They told me to wait before having my car repaired.
> 
> I was contacted by e-mail the day after by a claims rep from Uber's insurance company, James River Insurance, asking for all the same information I had just sent to Uber support. I obliged and didn't hear back from them immediately, so I spent the next week trying to call and e-mail to get a hold of them. When I finally got a hold of the same rep by phone, they said they hadn't received any information and hadn't even opened my e-mail. I was told to get a damage estimate and submit that with photos, and my insurance policy. So at this point it had been a week and I hadn't even scheduled my car to get repaired. Decided to forget them and pick up the process with my own insurance.
> 
> Last Friday I get a call from an Uber rep apologizing for their claims rep. They ask me what I decided to do and inform me that their insurance has a claim open for my insurance to make to seek damages. No mention of being compensated for being unable to drive though, and I'm still not able to log into my driver app.
> 
> TL,DR: If you are in an accident while driving for Uber, DO NOT TELL THEM SHIT!


You are an independent contractor, you should have the proper insurance to conduct business, this is not Uber's problem, another off the boat wana be Taxi driver.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

Larry Gump said:


> I get your theme but the fact remains via case law, national driving compact and most state and local laws,codes or ordinances are clear.
> 
> IF you are making a turn, changing lanes or even direction and a driver who is behind you or would otherwise have right of way surrenders that ROW IF it can be determined the driver was traveling over 10 mph over posted limits.
> 
> This is because roads and regulatory signage is created to control flow and provide direction to drivers that can make a fair judgement on approach times.
> 
> If I'm at a stop sign at a 4 way where only sb/nb has a stop sign and eb/wb has ROW you will judge your ability to proceed safely on your own visually perceived distances and self calculated times. If the eb/wb is speeding 40 in a 25 your judgement is skewed by actual speed of the eb/wb driver. As such he/she has surrendered ROW and the liability switches to the violator. Rear ends are a completely different animal....drivers are expected and required to give ample distance.....if the following driver didn't give distance or was speeding 10+ Over AGAIN short of crossing a solid line or ignoring signage prohibiting lane changes the rear ending vehicle is 99/100 times at fault...who cares what the "cops" say. I am a NHTSA accident investigator/fatality accident reconstruction team member/ drugged or Drunk driving investigator.
> 
> PS to my brother and sister Uber drivers ....
> 
> 1. Drugged driving is 4X more pervasive than is thought
> 2. 1 of every 4 drivers on the road 12 to 4am have consumed an intoxicating substance within 3 hours and 1 of every 7 is over .08 TO .15
> 3. 1 of every 12 drivers 12AM till 4 am are .20 or equivalent drugged which is a disastrous level of impairment and increases the chance of disability or fatality 25 times and increases the chance of the driver fleeing 1005 times yes one THOUSAND five percent
> 
> It's quite simple to discredit officers who say they saw the whole thing....attack the veracity of their lines of sight, ability to judge the rear vehicles speed, did they have clear unobstructed views of the street, markings, lights, signage, vehicles, speeds, how far back were they observing the incident? Did the report they saw it coming or only looked up at impact? I'm not anti cop quite the contrary as I was one...and too often officers stick there nose in situations they shouldn't or don't have 100% of the picture and count on you giving in just because they sided against you.
> 
> If you make a good argument all judges will be critical of an officers report and often officers may not even show as they expect you to fold and prepay instead of you fighting it to their surprise.....now at trial they may do the uhh ...well I kinda thought maybe...and bang you win.


I'm not sure where your statistics are from but from driving in houston I'd say it's worse than you state.


----------



## Aquiles

Underthebus said:


> About 3 weeks ago, I got rear-ended in downtown Austin at Guadalupe and 2nd. Being honest and transparent about what happened was probably the stupid thing to do, because I basically got put on ice for a week. Now my use of the driver app is suspended indefinitely, I've gotten NO compensation for being unable to drive, and their insurance wouldn't offer to cover damages to my vehicle.
> 
> I had just picked up 3 passengers a corner away, and they were all sitting in my backseat when I got hit. Afterwards, I pulled over onto 2nd and told them they could cancel their ride and request another. I wasn't sure how else to handle this. They did so and left just as 2 officers from across the intersection arrived. I filed a claim with my personal insurance, who told me they would take care of the damage to the other driver's car, since the officers who witnessed the accident said it was my fault and issued me a citation. I took a picture of the citation and submitted it through the app to make sure the riders weren't charged.
> 
> The next day I contacted Uber support and they asked for pictures of the damage as well as insurance information, which I provided with the understanding they would forward it to their insurance and start a claims process. They told me to wait before having my car repaired.
> 
> I was contacted by e-mail the day after by a claims rep from Uber's insurance company, James River Insurance, asking for all the same information I had just sent to Uber support. I obliged and didn't hear back from them immediately, so I spent the next week trying to call and e-mail to get a hold of them. When I finally got a hold of the same rep by phone, they said they hadn't received any information and hadn't even opened my e-mail. I was told to get a damage estimate and submit that with photos, and my insurance policy. So at this point it had been a week and I hadn't even scheduled my car to get repaired. Decided to forget them and pick up the process with my own insurance.
> 
> Last Friday I get a call from an Uber rep apologizing for their claims rep. They ask me what I decided to do and inform me that their insurance has a claim open for my insurance to make to seek damages. No mention of being compensated for being unable to drive though, and I'm still not able to log into my driver app.
> 
> TL,DR: If you are in an accident while driving for Uber, DO NOT TELL THEM SHIT!


I am confused how it is your fault if you were rear ended. Plus jow did uou grt suspended? The riders must have rated you low eith bad comments of serious concerns... what was your overall rating?


----------



## Walkersm

Aquiles said:


> I am confused how it is your fault if you were rear ended. Plus jow did uou grt suspended? The riders must have rated you low eith bad comments of serious concerns... what was your overall rating?


Anytime you report an accident to Uber you get suspended off the Uber system (Lyft does the same) . One because they do not want cars with dents on there and two if the accident was serious enough you may loose your licence over it. So until you can prove that the car is fixed and you still have your licence you will not be let on. One of the few smart things Uber does in terms of safety.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

Underthebus said:


> Don't you think I'm still owed something since I was working for Uber at the time of the accident, with passengers in my car in the middle of a trip?


I think you're nuts. You were NOT working for Uber - you were working for YOURSELF. Read the partner driver agreement you entered in to.



> Just because I was given the citation doesn't necessarily mean I'm at fault either.


True... so go challenge it in court. Right now all Uber has to go on is the police report - which states it was your fault - and the citation that demonstrates that fault. *It doesn't mean you did it on purpose... but that's why they call them 'accidents'*.



> If I'd been thinking clearer or just known better, ...


But you weren't and you didn't.

Bottom line is that because of what you did, how it happened, how you handled it, and how the police reported it, Uber has no choice but to wash their hands of it. You've made it impossible for their carrier to cover you.

I'm not trying to be hard on you... just calling it as I see it from YOUR description of the events. Sorry!


----------



## Underthebus

You guys can stop spilling your opinions about my accident all over this thread now, it's been done several times over already. If you'd bothered to read it you'd know that, as well as how I decided to handle it. I acknowledge that Uber's handling of my situation is mostly understandable, more because of how I handled everything after the accident than anything they've done to protect themselves.

That said, since they REQUIRE their drivers to be in the downtown area as part of eligibility for their hourly guarantees, and since most of the spontaneous surge pricing occurs in the same area, I believe they at least owe some kind of a COURTESY to their drivers who fall victim to situations like my own. It is no mystery to anyone how dangerous it is driving in that area, I don't even need to cite statistics. Drivers are putting themselves, their personal vehicles, and passengers at much higher risk driving there, and Uber gets to remain legally disconnected from it all. I personally know and have met several people who stay away from the downtown area for similar reasons, and I believe Uber should acknowledge that, and make a separate hourly guarantee available in other areas of the city.


----------



## Walkersm

Underthebus said:


> Drivers are putting themselves, their personal vehicles, and passengers at much higher risk driving there, and Uber gets to remain legally disconnected from it all.


Listen you are the one letting them off the hook by filing with your personal insurance. You are the one committing insurance fraud not Uber. They encourage it sure but in the end it is the drivers doing it. Why? of course to save their own money on the high deductible.

You can't criticize them for being legally disconnected when you are the one keeping them from being connected.


----------



## Underthebus

Walkersm said:


> Listen you are the one letting them off the hook by filing with your personal insurance. You are the one committing insurance fraud not Uber. They encourage it sure but in the end it is the drivers doing it. Why? of course to save their own money on the high deductible.
> 
> You can't criticize them for being legally disconnected when you are the one keeping them from being connected.


If you'd read the first page of the thread you'd understand that I made the effort to be transparent and honest with all of the information about the accident, reporting everything to Uber support. They in turn misled me to believe they were sending this information to their insurance claims rep, and also advised me to hold off on getting my car fixed. I was contacted by a claims rep days after the accident, but they missed getting a hold of me, left a voice mail, and also e-mailed me. I couldn't get a hold of their claims rep for another week, e-mailing and calling back every day. When I finally did get a hold of the same rep, they had none of the information I had already sent to support.

So I was pretty much put on ice for over a week after my accident. There's nothing fraudulent about anything I've done, and yes, I can absolutely criticize them for misdirecting and delaying me. They even called back to acknowledge their mistake and tell me that my insurance could still make a claim with theirs, but nothing else was offered.


----------



## Walkersm

Underthebus said:


> If you'd read the first page of the thread you'd understand that I made the effort to be transparent and honest with all of the information about the accident, reporting everything to Uber support. They in turn misled me to believe they were sending this information to their insurance claims rep, and also advised me to hold off on getting my car fixed. I was contacted by a claims rep days after the accident, but they missed getting a hold of me, left a voice mail, and also e-mailed me. I couldn't get a hold of their claims rep for another week, e-mailing and calling back every day. When I finally did get a hold of the same rep, they had none of the information I had already sent to support.
> 
> So I was pretty much put on ice for over a week after my accident. There's nothing fraudulent about anything I've done, and yes, I can absolutely criticize them for misdirecting and delaying me. They even called back to acknowledge their mistake and tell me that my insurance could still make a claim with theirs, but nothing else was offered.


But the question you have still failed to answer is if you told your personal insurance company that you were working for Uber at the time of the accident? That is where you need to be transparent and honest. With state farm, not Uber.

Yes delays are going to be an issue with Uber and their insurance provider/administrator. They have no incentive to move fast, what do they care? They want you to file and lie to your presonal insurance company. One less accident for them to cover.


----------



## Tx rides

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I'm not sure where your statistics are from but from driving in houston I'd say it's worse than you state.


I close my eyes when I drive through Houston&#8230; Just sayin!!! Lol (that's why I only do back office work for our company!!!! )


----------



## Tx rides

Underthebus said:


> If you'd read the first page of the thread you'd understand that I made the effort to be transparent and honest with all of the information about the accident, reporting everything to Uber support. They in turn misled me to believe they were sending this information to their insurance claims rep, and also advised me to hold off on getting my car fixed. I was contacted by a claims rep days after the accident, but they missed getting a hold of me, left a voice mail, and also e-mailed me. I couldn't get a hold of their claims rep for another week, e-mailing and calling back every day. When I finally did get a hold of the same rep, they had none of the information I had already sent to support.
> 
> So I was pretty much put on ice for over a week after my accident. There's nothing fraudulent about anything I've done, and yes, I can absolutely criticize them for misdirecting and delaying me. They even called back to acknowledge their mistake and tell me that my insurance could still make a claim with theirs, but nothing else was offered.


Their secondary collision is contingent on your personal insurance denying your claim. They (like most insurance companies ) are staffed with junior grade minions (no offense to minions!!) who don't understand their own company policies. If, at the end of the day, there was ever anything sent to you in writing stating any particular process/procedure, that is all they will use to defend their delays, misinformation, etc.


----------



## Underthebus

Walkersm said:


> But the question you have still failed to answer is if you told your personal insurance company that you were working for Uber at the time of the accident? That is where you need to be transparent and honest. With state farm, not Uber.
> 
> Yes delays are going to be an issue with Uber and their insurance provider/administrator. They have no incentive to move fast, what do they care? They want you to file and lie to your presonal insurance company. One less accident for them to cover.


Thought I answered this already, which is yes, I let the claims department for State Farm know those details. I understand I'm risking getting dropped since I don't have commercial insurance, but I made sure they knew what my intention was when I asked for full-coverage insurance on my car to begin with.

Again, you are reinforcing my point. I made the mistake of thinking they had the capacity and/or will to care about their drivers better, or have fully competent and helpful support staff. I credit that several have been, but in the case of my accident, they either didn't completely understand what their role was, or they could have been intimidated, etc.


----------



## NightRider

Underthebus said:


> I made the mistake of thinking they had the capacity and/or will to care about their drivers better,


Which is why you're probably gonna have to chalk this one up to a learning experience.

Uber depends on people not knowing what they are getting themselves into when signing up to drive. One way or another, you were misinformed.



Underthebus said:


> That said, since they REQUIRE their drivers to be in the downtown area as part of eligibility for their hourly guarantees, and since most of the spontaneous surge pricing occurs in the same area, I believe they at least owe some kind of a COURTESY to their drivers who fall victim to situations like my own. It is no mystery to anyone how dangerous it is driving in that area


..even more so when you have little familiarity with that area or its traffic rules. To be quite frank, your statement above terrifies me. This has absolutely nothing to do with you personally, so please don't read this as an attack. The larger idea that Uber is pressuring people in this way to make potentially unwise and unsafe decisions, often against their own better judgement, in order to actually make any sort of money is becoming somewhat disturbing. If you weren't doing this for money, would you normally drive through these areas without a second thought? Perhaps there should be some amount of prerequisite training, examination, and periodic review required to do this job. Think about it.. how many years ago did you get your driver's license? Was it even in the same state that you are driving in now? How much do you remember from the book that you had to study from to pass your exam?

The problem is, it would be against Uber's own interests to even require that "Partners" obtain the current driver's-ed manual for the areas they will be driving in because this could cross the line into telling supposedly independent contractors how to do their job which might make them sound more like employees. Considering the potential public-safety issues this then brings about, it might be considered far worse than Uber simply not explaining to Drivers things like how to run a business, or that you're even running a business, or paying quarterly estimated taxes, or any of the countless other things that really only have a potential negative impact to each individual who signs into an agreement.


----------



## UberXtraordinary

Gawd I can't wait for the robot cars!


----------



## UberXtraordinary

I had several near accidents last week. It concerned me so much that I bought the Metromile insurance for gap coverage yesterday (Sunday). They are only in CA currently. The cool thing for me was that I was able to create the policy online without needing to speak to an insurance rep, or wait until Monday. It was raining yesterday durning the Oscars with loads of traffic. I would not have driven yesterday if obtaining Metromile ins. was as inconvenient as my primary insurance. It is not super expensive, and I will still need to call later to make sure everything is cool. At least I have more confidence driving.

I find that it is differnent driving with passengers than without. I am not as relaxed and have many more things to keep in mind and deal with while I'm driving pax. It can be distracting and dangerous. I was taking big risks without covering the gap. 

It is around $50 base price, and the rest is calculated on a per mile basis. My coverage is 7.6 cents per mile I think. They will send me hardware to hook up to my car for the miles when I need coverage (while Übering). Will post an update after I have done it for a month to inform the you of how the costs play out.

Be safe out there!


----------



## observer

UberXtraordinary said:


> I had several near accidents last week. It concerned me so much that I bought the Metromile insurance for gap coverage yesterday (Sunday). They are only in CA currently. The cool thing for me was that I was able to create the policy online without needing to speak to an insurance rep, or wait until Monday. It was raining yesterday durning the Oscars with loads of traffic. I would not have driven yesterday if obtaining Metromile ins. was as inconvenient as my primary insurance. It is not super expensive, and I will still need to call later to make sure everything is cool. At least I have more confidence driving.
> 
> I find that it is differnent driving with passengers than without. I am not as relaxed and have many more things to keep in mind and deal with while I'm driving pax. It can be distracting and dangerous. I was taking big risks without covering the gap.
> 
> It is around $50 base price, and the rest is calculated on a per mile basis. My coverage is 7.6 cents per mile I think. They will send me hardware to hook up to my car for the miles when I need coverage (while Übering). Will post an update after I have done it for a month to inform the you of how the costs play out.
> 
> Be safe out there!


Seems kind of high for what you get if it only covers dead miles. That could be another 100-200 dllrs a month out of pocket.


----------



## Underthebus

UberXtraordinary said:


> Gawd I can't wait for the robot cars!


Can't detect any sarcasm, hope I'm wrong. I'm sure those are going to be a manifest nightmare, and I hope they're only intended use is for very young children and/or the elderly.


----------



## Underthebus

NightRider said:


> The larger idea that Uber is pressuring people in this way to make potentially unwise and unsafe decisions, often against their own better judgement, in order to actually make any sort of money is becoming somewhat disturbing. If you weren't doing this for money, would you normally drive through these areas without a second thought? Perhaps there should be some amount of prerequisite training, examination, and periodic review required to do this job. Think about it.. how many years ago did you get your driver's license? Was it even in the same state that you are driving in now? How much do you remember from the book that you had to study from to pass your exam?


If I had the time, I wouldn't be touring all of downtown in my own car every time I went there just to go to a club or see a show.

I haven't heard of or met any 16 or 17 year old Uber drivers yet, can't even remember if there was a minimum age requirement. I can't wait to hear stories from college kids about them being driven around the UT campus by their younger siblings.


----------



## DrJeecheroo

Listen to the TXride when it comes to insurance. Her word is gold.


----------



## Orlando_Driver

Sly said:


> Last lawyer I got to get rid of a ticket cost me over $200 plus court cost. They get the prosecutor to change the charge to a non-moving violation so you get no points but the city still gets it's money.


Did you hire Jackie Chiles as your lawyer ?


----------



## UberXtraordinary

observer said:


> Seems kind of high for what you get if it only covers dead miles. That could be another 100-200 dllrs a month out of pocket.


It covers dead miles, and may pick up where Raiser fails in covering the driver. They estimate around $130 per month, and if they're good I might make metrome my primary too. IDK if it makes since for X drivers at this time. There are ways of lowering the rates by having less coverage than I have. There are 4 tiers of coverage. I'm doing the second most expensive with a 1k deductible. Seems like it would hassle free to change to a different tier and to experiment with various coverage. It's actually quite innovative for an insurance company. No, they are not paying me to say so, but I am open to that if a Metromile rep reads this !


----------



## NightRider

UberXtraordinary said:


> I had several near accidents last week. It concerned me so much that I bought the Metromile insurance for gap coverage yesterday (Sunday). They are only in CA currently. The cool thing for me was that I was able to create the policy online without needing to speak to an insurance rep, or wait until Monday. It was raining yesterday durning the Oscars with loads of traffic. I would not have driven yesterday if obtaining Metromile ins. was as inconvenient as my primary insurance. It is not super expensive, and I will still need to call later to make sure everything is cool. At least I have more confidence driving.
> 
> I find that it is differnent driving with passengers than without. I am not as relaxed and have many more things to keep in mind and deal with while I'm driving pax. It can be distracting and dangerous. I was taking big risks without covering the gap.
> 
> It is around $50 base price, and the rest is calculated on a per mile basis. My coverage is 7.6 cents per mile I think. They will send me hardware to hook up to my car for the miles when I need coverage (while Übering). Will post an update after I have done it for a month to inform the you of how the costs play out.
> 
> Be safe out there!


Interesting. I'll have to check this out later when I have time, just for knowing that it exists since I'm not in CA.


----------



## NightRider

Orlando_Driver said:


> Did you hire Jackie Chiles as your lawyer ?


Your face... _is _my case!


----------



## NightRider

UberXtraordinary said:


> It covers dead miles, and may pick up where Raiser fails in covering the driver. They estimate around $130 per month, and if they're good I might make metrome my primary too. IDK if it makes since for X drivers at this time. There are ways of lowering the rates by having less coverage than I have. There are 4 tiers of coverage. I'm doing the second most expensive with a 1k deductible. Seems like it would hassle free to change to a different tier and to experiment with various coverage. It's actually quite innovative for an insurance company. No, they are not paying me to say so, but I am open to that if a Metromile rep reads this !


I'd certainly get out the fine-toothed comb (insert crabs joke here if necessary) to go over their contract.


----------



## observer

UberXtraordinary said:


> It covers dead miles, and may pick up where Raiser fails in covering the driver. They estimate around $130 per month, and if they're good I might make metrome my primary too. IDK if it makes since for X drivers at this time. There are ways of lowering the rates by having less coverage than I have. There are 4 tiers of coverage. I'm doing the second most expensive with a 1k deductible. Seems like it would hassle free to change to a different tier and to experiment with various coverage. It's actually quite innovative for an insurance company. No, they are not paying me to say so, but I am open to that if a Metromile rep reads this !


The way I understood it is, Metromile covers you from app on till you get a ping and pick up pax, once pax is in car Rasiers' John River insurance 1M dollar policy begins coverage.
The riskiest time is with pax in car.

Does metromile cover YOU at any time, for medical costs in an accident?


----------



## Godric

*I also signed up for Metomile in WA. I bought the best they have.

I do XL in Seattle.

This is my policy coverage.

2013 XL type vehicle

99% of my miles on this vehicle are Uber.*

$35.70 per 30 days
($1.19 per day)
+ 5.3¢ per personal mile (app off)

*Coverage*

Comprehensive
$500 deductible
Collision
$500 deductible
Roadside Assistance
Included
Car Rental Reimbursement
($30/day up to 30 days)
Liability Protection
Injury to Others
$250,000 / $500,000
Property Damage
$100,000
Personal Injury Protection
$10,000
Underinsured Motorist Bodily Injury
$250,000 / $500,000
Underinsured Motorist Property Damage
$10,000

My old policy was right at $600 per year with the same coverage.


----------



## Tx rides

DrJeecheroo said:


> Listen to the TXride when it comes to insurance. Her word is gold.


Oh maybe plastic-but thank you! Lol!
I am far from an expert, but I have been very involved with numerous experts, for the last year or more, in many fact finding/revealing sessions, and most importantly, I will only assert something which I can validate with evidence. There have been a few on this forum who have accused me of being a limo shill, taxi promoter, etc. etc.

I have not hidden the fact that we declined to sign on with them for Uber black quite some time ago, because we did not like their business model, their attitude, nor their required commission. Then they came out with UBERX , and we were opposed to the rollout of Uber X from the very beginning because of their blatant violations of ordinances which we were fighting LEGALLY.I had absolute disdain for some of the early adopter Austin drivers, who were just obnoxious about openly violating the laws. Then I stumbled upon this forum, and started meeting drivers from around the world who were being misled, and used. I have hired and guided a few naive drivers who were completely unaware of the potential harm if anything happened while they were driving for this company.

I am all for free market enterprise, I just don't believe that Uber is in that space! They have bought and paid for so many political supporters, and grew their base on a foundation of lies. We have never, nor will we ever treat our chauffeurs the way the drivers for Uber have been treated. I'm a dyed in he wool capitalist, and I have NEVER mislead, abused, or exploited an employee nor contractor.

Our chauffeurs do not have to worry about what happens to them if they are in an accident. We make sure to hire the best, provide the best training to maintain the best. We treat employees like they are pros; we expect professionalism, and we get it.

It can be done, Uber opts to avoid doing it. (Ouch! I just fell off my soapbox)


----------



## NightRider

Tx rides said:


> I had absolute disdain for some of the early adopter Austin drivers, who were just obnoxious about openly violating the laws.


...which was probably they way it came across to you at the time, and all the while the drivers were simply responding to Uber's communications designed to brainwash its drivers (sorry, "partners"...) into rallying against the repressive regime.. Well played, Uber.. sort of.

Perhaps your industry will end up benefitting in the long run by bringing quality drivers to you that actually _like_ driving but wouldn't have otherwise considered doing it professionally. I actually love driving, and coming from a family of professional big rig long-haul drivers, grew up being taught the ins and outs of professional driving, road safety, "rules of the road" stuff. Those seemingly endless tidbits of information that I was exposed to have served me well over the years, and I take pride in being a safe, effective, and courteous road inhabitant. Driving has never been my primary career, and it's become an increasingly smaller percentage of what I do these days thanks to Uber's race to the bottom. Who can say what the future holds, though..


----------



## Tx rides

NightRider said:


> ...which was probably they way it came across to you at the time, and all the while the drivers were simply responding to Uber's communications designed to brainwash its drivers (sorry, "partners"...) into rallying against the repressive regime.. Well played, Uber.. sort of.
> 
> Perhaps your industry will end up benefitting in the long run by bringing quality drivers to you that actually _like_ driving but wouldn't have otherwise considered doing it professionally. I actually love driving, and coming from a family of professional big rig long-haul drivers, grew up being taught the ins and outs of professional driving, road safety, "rules of the road" stuff. Those seemingly endless tidbits of information that I was exposed to have served me well over the years, and I take pride in being a safe, effective, and courteous road inhabitant. Driving has never been my primary career, and it's become an increasingly smaller percentage of what I do these days thanks to Uber's race to the bottom. Who can say what the future holds, though..


Oh, the ones I had disdained ... Total nose thumb'ers. Out, loud and proud a-holes. They were proud to be at the airport paying no fees, having no reqs, they were the political junkies. But yes, I think you are right about the race to the bottom. Pointless destruction! Our Spidey Sense kicked in a few years ago when they were recruiting Black. Clueless and arrogant , telling us how black car works. Barely old enough to shave, that was so precious!


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

UberXtraordinary said:


> It covers dead miles, and may pick up where Raiser fails in covering the driver. They estimate around $130 per month, and if they're good I might make metrome my primary too. IDK if it makes since for X drivers at this time. There are ways of lowering the rates by having less coverage than I have. There are 4 tiers of coverage. I'm doing the second most expensive with a 1k deductible. Seems like it would hassle free to change to a different tier and to experiment with various coverage. It's actually quite innovative for an insurance company. No, they are not paying me to say so, but I am open to that if a Metromile rep reads this !


Isn't your car and yoursel


UberXtraordinary said:


> It covers dead miles, and may pick up where Raiser fails in covering the driver. They estimate around $130 per month, and if they're good I might make metrome my primary too. IDK if it makes since for X drivers at this time. There are ways of lowering the rates by having less coverage than I have. There are 4 tiers of coverage. I'm doing the second most expensive with a 1k deductible. Seems like it would hassle free to change to a different tier and to experiment with various coverage. It's actually quite innovative for an insurance company. No, they are not paying me to say so, but I am open to that if a Metromile rep reads this !


Aren't you still not covered for your car and your medical if you cause the accident with pax in the car?


----------



## MikeB

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Isn't your car and yoursel
> 
> Aren't you still not covered for your car and your medical if you cause the accident with pax in the car?


No medical for Uber drivers.
Pax are covered.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

MikeB said:


> No medical for Uber drivers.
> Pax are covered.


I know pax are covered. Not what I asked. I'm talking about the Metromile insurance.


----------



## scrurbscrud

Underthebus said:


> *They* even *called back to* acknowledge their mistake and *tell me that my insurance could still make a claim with theirs, but nothing else was offered*.


So much for James Rivers pax in your car insurance to cover you huh?

Yeah, Uber's got yer back boyz...lol


----------



## UberXtraordinary

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Isn't your car and yoursel
> 
> Aren't you still not covered for your car and your medical if you cause the accident with pax in the car?


I will call the company to find out. Yesterday I discovered that I may have purchased the wrong insurance. I will start a thread covering this topic once I understand it more fully.


----------



## Underthebus

Tx rides, it sounds like I should drive for your company. If you don't mind me asking, who do you work for?


----------



## Tx rides

Underthebus said:


> Tx rides, it sounds like I should drive for your company. If you don't mind me asking, who do you work for?


I own the company. I won't say the name on this forum because someone figured it out recently and called our dispatch multiple times at 2 am, quite belligerent , and the timing, and their reference to my profile name tracked with an airport discussion here.

That said, I could not hire you anyway. The accident you described will most likely be in the record as your fault, so that would be a deal killer, along with your honest admission that you are inexperienced downtown. The honesty is commendable, and that in itself is a worthy employee trait. If you really want to be a professional driver, I would recommend investing in a driving course, that may help you get past the accident in terms of insurance, and most importantly, it can help you become a better driver.


----------



## Underthebus

I took and passed an online defensive driving course this month, and I hired a lawyer to handle the citation to keep it off of my record. Besides that, I just got my car out of the shop the other day, good as new, and started driving for Lyft. They just ended a crazy promo where new driver referrals get to split $2000. I might have gotten one referral started before they pulled the plug on it yesterday. No accidents yet, either, and I'm staying the hell away from the downtown area.

But who am I kidding, you can't believe anything you read on here anyway, and you're probably not even in a professional driving company, much less the owner of it.


----------



## Sydney Uber

Lidman said:


> This is where UBER shows it's true colours . I think the biggest wake up call for all drivers is when that little girl gotrun over by a driver who had his UBer app on. UBER refused to take any responsibility other then deactivating the driver.


How did that case finish up? Or is UBER playing handball through legal channels?


----------



## Sydney Uber

Underthebus said:


> My intention is to show that it was safe to change lanes in order to make a left turn. The officers may have witnessed the accident but there could still be a lot of other details or factors they can't account for, like how fast the other driver was going or where they were approaching from or whether they even applied their brakes.


How can you prove it was safe to change lanes when as a result of that an accident occurred?

Wish you luck on that in Court.

This is where Lawyers make easy appearance pickings, fighting hard for a defense that doesn't stack up - and few will advise the client beforehand. OOtherwise they will lose the gig.


----------



## Sydney Uber

MikeB said:


> Listen to the pro:
> Chiropractic appointment is ok, but weak.
> You gotta go see real medical doctor. If you have health insurance go see your primary care physician and get referral to see orthopedic surgeon. X rays are 2 grand and MRI is over 4. That is not counting on doctors visits. You won't regret listening to my advice.


All this subterfuge, UBER does breed its ideology.


----------



## Tx rides

Underthebus said:


> I took and passed an online defensive driving course this month, and I hired a lawyer to handle the citation to keep it off of my record. Besides that, I just got my car out of the shop the other day, good as new, and started driving for Lyft. They just ended a crazy promo where new driver referrals get to split $2000. I might have gotten one referral started before they pulled the plug on it yesterday. No accidents yet, either, and I'm staying the hell away from the downtown area.
> 
> But who am I kidding, you can't believe anything you read on here anyway, and you're probably not even in a professional driving company, much less the owner of it.


Well good luck to you, it's a catch-22: staying away from DT reduces earning potential, especially during SXSW, but yes, you'll be safer. I don't know if Lyft paxs specify destination, but if not, you won't really be able to avoid DT.

I suppose there may be people who would spend time making false claims about owning a company here, not sure why, in fact I really can't explain why I spend time here, other than , for the most part, I learn a lot about ground transportation in other cities, and have met some potential affiliates, and hired two chauffeurs.

And last but not least, I was recommending a real "in car" driving course, not just an online Ticket/insurance reducing course. One which will truly make you a better driver, in both offensive and defensive modes.

Good luck!


----------



## scrurbscrud

Tx rides said:


> I own the company. I won't say the name on this forum because someone figured it out recently and called our dispatch multiple times at 2 am, quite belligerent , and the timing, and their reference to my profile name tracked with an airport discussion here.


Probably an Uber hire hit person. Or a really stupid driver. WeirdO's in either scenario.


----------



## Sydney Uber

NightRider said:


> ...which was probably they way it came across to you at the time, and all the while the drivers were simply responding to Uber's communications designed to brainwash its drivers (sorry, "partners"...) into rallying against the repressive regime.. Well played, Uber.. sort of.
> 
> Perhaps your industry will end up benefitting in the long run by bringing quality drivers to you that actually _like_ driving but wouldn't have otherwise considered doing it professionally. I actually love driving, and coming from a family of professional big rig long-haul drivers, grew up being taught the ins and outs of professional driving, road safety, "rules of the road" stuff. Those seemingly endless tidbits of information that I was exposed to have served me well over the years, and I take pride in being a safe, effective, and courteous road inhabitant. Driving has never been my primary career, and it's become an increasingly smaller percentage of what I do these days thanks to Uber's race to the bottom. Who can say what the future holds, though..


I'm a Black operator in Sydney. Saw the potential of UberX as a new source of drivers for my Limo Business. After 20 years of recruiting, X drivers offer a new skill-set than Cabbies, Couriers and Hospitality folk.

Our business lives or dies on how flexible a workforce i have to cover a big job. Part timers are great with the right skill set.

I've taken a number of rides in X cars- the drivers don't even know they're being interviewed. For less than $10.00, i get to see them in action without any of the usual polish job most applicants put on when knowingly sitting for an interview.

No luck yet, but I'm convinced its going to provide me with a good prospect to try out.


----------



## Tx rides

Sydney Uber said:


> I'm a Black operator in Sydney. Saw the potential of UberX as a new source of drivers for my Limo Business. After 20 years of recruiting, X drivers offer a new skill-set than Cabbies, Couriers and Hospitality folk.
> 
> Our business lives or dies on how flexible a workforce i have to cover a big job. Part timers are great with the right skill set.
> 
> I've taken a number of rides in X cars- the drivers don't even know they're being interviewed. For less than $10.00, i get to see them in action without any of the usual polish job most applicants put on when knowingly sitting for an interview.
> 
> No luck yet, but I'm convinced its going to provide me with a good prospect to try out.


I hear you! For me, there has not been much potential. As you know, Austin had strict rules prohibiting this model. I absolutely will not hire any of the drivers who were knowingly breaking rules or regulations. We send our vehicles home with drivers,I have to know that they are 100% on board with rules and regulations, even when they don't make sense. Now, as for drivers who signed on after the ordinance was passed, that's a different story. But the drivers we have hired were very short term Uber, because they quickly realized the risks. For me, that was a good sign of their situational awareness, which, as you know is critical in this industry.


----------



## Tx rides

Sydney Uber said:


> I'm a Black operator in Sydney. Saw the potential of UberX as a new source of drivers for my Limo Business. After 20 years of recruiting, X drivers offer a new skill-set than Cabbies, Couriers and Hospitality folk.
> 
> Our business lives or dies on how flexible a workforce i have to cover a big job. Part timers are great with the right skill set.
> 
> I've taken a number of rides in X cars- the drivers don't even know they're being interviewed. For less than $10.00, i get to see them in action without any of the usual polish job most applicants put on when knowingly sitting for an interview.
> 
> No luck yet, but I'm convinced its going to provide me with a good prospect to try out.


Another catch: if a driver is successful with Uber, he/she may not want to quit, and we have a "no outside chauffeur" policy. In Austin, chauffeurs must be permitted, and those permits are sponsored by the employer. We won't risk sponsoring someone who does this unpermitted on the side, too much to lose.


----------



## Tx rides

Sydney Uber said:


> I'm a Black operator in Sydney. Saw the potential of UberX as a new source of drivers for my Limo Business. After 20 years of recruiting, X drivers offer a new skill-set than Cabbies, Couriers and Hospitality folk.
> 
> Our business lives or dies on how flexible a workforce i have to cover a big job. Part timers are great with the right skill set.
> 
> I've taken a number of rides in X cars- the drivers don't even know they're being interviewed. For less than $10.00, i get to see them in action without any of the usual polish job most applicants put on when knowingly sitting for an interview.
> 
> No luck yet, but I'm convinced its going to provide me with a good prospect to try out.


By the way we had "one of yours" (Sidney traveler) at the "CRAP of dawn" this morning ! Lol! Started as an 2320 arrival, ended up 130. She was bummed about the freezing temps here, left 80 degrees to land in low 30s!


----------



## Sydney Uber

[OTE="Tx rides, post: 196615, member: 2263"]By the way we had "one of yours" (Sidney traveler) at the "CRAP of dawn" this morning ! Lol! Started as an 2320 arrival, ended up 130. She was bummed about the freezing temps here, left 80 degrees to land in low 30s! [/QUOTE]

I'm getting nothing but complaints from folk returning from the US. Super cold. And we Aussies are so soft when it comes to the cold. 50-60deg is about as cold as a Sydneysider can deal with before curling up into a ball and giving up for the day!


----------



## Guest

LAuberX said:


> The other car most likely was "established" in the lane you cut off, making the accident YOUR FAULT. YOU can't change lanes unless it is safe to do so. The accident proves it was not safe, so you got the citation.
> 
> You can't change lanes, or enter traffic with the expectation the other car will brake! YOU are violating that vehicles right of way by cutting them off, even if they are speeding.
> 
> I am not picking on you, you are not a great driver but that is not my point.
> 
> My point is we have NO INSURANCE that is worth a damn when driving for Uber, as they used to say on Hill Street Blues "be careful out there"


And remember your personal policy will not cover you. If they find out you are ride sharing, you will be canceled even if you haven't had an accident. At least this is true for State Farm in Florida.


----------



## Underthebus

Lizamtampa said:


> And remember your personal policy will not cover you. If they find out you are ride sharing, you will be canceled even if you haven't had an accident. At least this is true for State Farm in Florida.


So I've heard, I just posted an update to my situation on your thread...


----------



## Guest

Underthebus said:


> So I've heard, I just posted an update to my situation on your thread...


Thanks... This whole issue is tough... I need to drive PT..... But don't want to lose everything. Ugh....


----------



## tohellwithu

Uber don't give a damn about driver. Welcome to Travis world where no body gives a short about no one. Travis don't care about us and we don't care about rider and UBER. So cheer up and says"UBER ON".


----------



## tohellwithu

Driving in Dallas is worst. Lived in NY for so many years never had an issue while driving. But driving in Dallas is a nightmare coz of stupid driver on the road.


----------



## Simon

Underthebus said:


> So I've heard, I just posted an update to my situation on your thread...


Which thread is this?


----------



## Underthebus

Simon said:


> Which thread is this?


Here it is:
https://uberpeople.net/threads/has-anyone-had-an-accident-did-uber-assist.16222/


----------

